# Have you ever been taught by someone famous??



## horsecrazy25 (1 September 2010)

Inspired by another thread! 

Have you ever had a lesson with someone famous?

Have you won a lesson with someone famous?

Have you got a lesson with someone famous coming up?

Do you want a lesson with someone famous? 

Never had a lesson with anyone famous but there are a few people i would love one with 

Thanks In Advance x


----------



## measles (1 September 2010)

I paid good money to have a lesson on my 4yo with Vicky Thompson when she was a big name (apols if she still is) and it was a never to be repeated experience


----------



## mrussell (1 September 2010)

yus, Tim Stockdale, Sharon Hunt, Piggy French and Phoebe Buckley.  The first and last being far and away the best !

oh and Lucinda Green too...


----------



## soupdragon71 (1 September 2010)

Last month had a 2 day jumping clinic with Blyth Tait - had a great time even though I had a crashing fall on second day (still have bruises to prove it!) at a double of water trays. The exercises were brilliant and really pushed us. He was very positive but if you got it wrong you knew about it. My horse was a bit of a prat about trotting poles - decided he's never seen them before so would leap over them, squealing and carrying on. After about 5 attempts at getting him to behave Blyth had had enough and said 'give me a leg up'. I've never seen anyone ride my horse before and of course he behaved himself and looked rather poncey. I then got on and he didn't put a foot wrong - he's never shown me up before but I suppose he was in good company!! Really recommend him - I know a couple of people who didn't like him but his methods suited my horse and a few people who were on the clinic are doing seriously well so can't be that bad!!


----------



## Santa_Claus (1 September 2010)

Have had lessons from David trott (list 1 international judge and been a team selector etc so would call him fairly famous  ), Chris Bartle and Jane Bartle Wilson. Have also won a XC lesson (via HORSE magazine) with Lucy Wiergasma.

I would have lessons from all again. Lucy gave me the confidence and the kick I needed to affiliate BE, Chris and Jane both gave me some pretty revolutionary lessons. I had some major brain flashes and came on massively in the week I spent at YRC. David as well I found brilliant.

I don't think being famous is any indication of a good instructor but obviously they have a lot of personal experience as riders which can help them as instructors. There are some riders I would never have lessons with but many I would over and over again who are worth spending that bit more for.

Would also love to do a Lucinda Green clinic if the oppourtunity arose.


----------



## henryhorn (1 September 2010)

I suppose the Baron (Von Blixen Finecke) was famous being a double Gold Olympic medal winner, he was quite hard to understand but he taught me his method of long reining which is invaluable.
I've actually taught a few famous people in my time, Peter Storr, Mary Wanless etc..
When they were starting out obviously!


----------



## soupdragon71 (1 September 2010)

Forgot - don't know if they are 'famous' but Les Smith and Andrew Hamilton were brilliant with my ex-racehorse. Also had xc lesson with Jeanette Brakewell with new horse - liked her a lot but venue wasn't great and if I'd turned up with an easy horse would have felt a bit cheated. 'Luckily' new horse was very ditchy so got a lot of help from her. She was very surprised that he was too bold at water considering what a prat he was about ditches.


----------



## Mari (1 September 2010)

Have had lessons with Spencer Wilton, Gareth Hughes, Ulric Molgaard, Pammy & Charlie Hutton & Richard Barton (SJ) when they have come 'north of Watford Gap!'  Have also been lucky enough to help friends occasionally when they went for lessons with Stephen Clarke, Carl Hester, Emile Faurie, Ferdi Eilberg so got to watch top people training other people.


----------



## soupdragon71 (1 September 2010)

Mari said:



			Have had lessons with Spencer Wilton, Gareth Hughes, Ulric Molgaard, Pammy & Charlie Hutton & Richard Barton (SJ) when they have come 'north of Watford Gap!'  Have also been lucky enough to help friends occasionally when they went for lessons with Stephen Clarke, Carl Hester, Emile Faurie, Ferdi Eilberg so got to watch top people training other people.[/QUOT

So what were your opinion of them? There's a lot of top names there and I'm sure most people would be interested to know how good they are?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## buzzles (1 September 2010)

I won a bursary with Paul Darragh and spent a weekend at his yard with my horse getting intensive training, it was a fantastic experience!


----------



## horsecrazy25 (1 September 2010)

Thanks for replies guys, there are some amazing names there. I would love to have a lesson with someone famous, maybe my day will come.

Measels - awwww thats a shame, do you mind if i ask why?

soupdragon - Hope you are ok. Sounds like a great person.

xx


----------



## yeeharider (1 September 2010)

have replied on same post in NL


----------



## Kentisheventer (1 September 2010)

Yeah have had lessons with Rodney Powell, Sharon Hunt, Sacha Pemble, Mary King and Francis Whittington. I thought, especially as the above are all riders at the top of their sport that they are able to give you advice based on competition experiences or through training they have recieved from the very best.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (2 September 2010)

David Gatherer and Andrew Hamilton.

Nikki xxx


----------



## queenb (2 September 2010)

I had a lesson with Yogi and it was fab ! He had us jumping some jumps I would never jump at home. He was such a nice guy too. The lesson was such a bargin to so keep an eyeout for clinics some are great value for money. I could not reccomend a lesson with Yogi enough


----------



## little_legs (2 September 2010)

Phoebe Buckley ! Went on a 3 day eventing camp, which she taught, and since then have had lessons at home with her ! FAB FAB FAB !


----------



## cobface (2 September 2010)

Not me personally, but my dressage trainer has a lesson with carl hester once a month


----------



## siennamum (2 September 2010)

In the last 10 years or so a range of people - most enjoyable/useful were: Richard Waygood, Ken Clawson, Patrick Print.

A long, long time ago, people who only the old uns amongst us will know: Jonny Wrathall, Lady Mary Rose Williams, Sylvia Stanier, Delia Cunningham, Jo Knowles, amongst others.


----------



## VRIN (2 September 2010)

I had a lesson with Mary King - through horse mag- it was fantastic. (despite the fact that the rain was torrential and you could hardly see the other end of her arena!)

Interetsting now when I read some of her training tips cos it reminds me of the pointers she gave me in the lesson!

Shes a lovely person as well..


----------



## Tempi (2 September 2010)

Ive had lessons with Emile Faurie, Andrew Gould, Jennie L-C, Daniel Greenwood, Mark Hallion, Gareth Hughes, Jodie Lister and Robert Pickles.

I trained with Andrew for nearly 4 years and my horse was based with him on and off.  Horse was then sold, but once my now 2yr old is ready for lessons il be going back to Andrew again - hes an excellent trainer and rider and a really nice person to go with it.


----------



## Goya (2 September 2010)

siennamum said:



			In the last 10 years or so a range of people - most enjoyable/useful were: Richard Waygood, Ken Clawson, Patrick Print.

A long, long time ago, people who only the old uns amongst us will know: Jonny Wrathall, Lady Mary Rose Williams, Sylvia Stanier, Delia Cunningham, Jo Knowles, amongst others.
		
Click to expand...

I'm really pleased to know I'm not the only "Senior" person on here!
I had lessons with Jo knowles and my real claim to fame is a week with the late Caroline Bradley.
It was the most amazing week.


----------



## frazzled (2 September 2010)

Stephen Hadley (lovely and very encouraging) Richard Waygood (great fun and excellent for x country) Ernest Dillon (terrifying but effective!)


----------



## Weezy (2 September 2010)

Goya said:



			a week with the late Caroline Bradley.
It was the most amazing week.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, just wow


----------



## palomino_pony (2 September 2010)

Morray Nicholson and Andrew Downes

Warmed down my instructors horse at the Eilberg's (if that counts!!)


----------



## KatB (2 September 2010)

Gareth Hughes, J-P Sheffield, Jeanette Breakwell, Lucinda Green, Richard Walker (eventing silver medallist  ) and Bruce Haskell (NZ 4* rider).

Have regular lessons with JP over the winter, and would LOVE to have regular lessons with most of them, if money/distance/time would allow. There is only one of those who I wouldn;t rush out to have a lesson with again, but then they may be better with regular lessons


----------



## BBH (2 September 2010)

measles said:



			I paid good money to have a lesson on my 4yo with Vicky Thompson when she was a big name (apols if she still is) and it was a never to be repeated experience 

Click to expand...




A friend of mine was bought a course of lessons with Andy Austin and likewise it was a never to be repeated experience. She saw it as a fabulous opportunity to for her and it wasn't. It was money wasted.


----------



## Chloe_GHE (2 September 2010)

I won a lesson with WFP via Eventing mag years ago courtesy of Niagara massage and they gave me lots of goodies, and the lesson was fab only regret was that I had my quirky and fairly old tbx at the time so there was only so much he could do


----------



## Nats_uk (2 September 2010)

William Funnell and Lucinda Green - both amazing experiences. Have to say personally got more out of the lesson with William but would jump at the chance for either one again


----------



## only_me (2 September 2010)

Had lesson with Clayton Fredricks 

Had clinics with Eric Smiley - he was fab! My friend gets lessons reg with him, but you have to book a month in advance  

I prefer my usual trainer - he and his brother are famous here 

I would love to get a lesson with Mr Micklem


----------



## Goya (2 September 2010)

Weezy said:



			Wow, just wow 

Click to expand...

Caroline was the most amazing person and worked so hard. She was always the first and last on the yard every day.


----------



## sassybebe (2 September 2010)

LHS said:



			A friend of mine was bought a course of lessons with Andy Austin and likewise it was a never to be repeated experience. She saw it as a fabulous opportunity to for her and it wasn't. It was money wasted.
		
Click to expand...

Really? Andy trained my former boss occasionally and he raved about him, he was jumping area/international trial level at the time.


----------



## Jane_Lou (2 September 2010)

only_me said:



			I would love to get a lesson with Mr Micklem 

Click to expand...

I did once - it was awesome  also Eric Smiley, Gisela Holstein and the amazing Iris Kellett (for the golden oldies amongst you!)

K had a couple of lessons with Ernest Dillon, the results of which we are still trying to get over, lets just say we WON'T be going back for more  She now goes to Nigel Taylor who is amazing


----------



## ihatework (2 September 2010)

I've had lessons with a fair few 'names' either as parts of clinics / individual one-offs / schoolmaster training. I have usually come away with something positive out of every one. The only real disaster, never to repeat experience, was Graham Fletcher.

To be brutally honest, I find it far more constructive to find a really good local trainer who you can afford to go to on a regular basis and who 'gets' you and your horse and helps you to develop. Finding one of those is far more difficult than it might first seem, especially when you are looking to move forwards from the basics.


----------



## BBH (2 September 2010)

Galisgirl10 said:



			Really? Andy trained my former boss occasionally and he raved about him, he was jumping area/international trial level at the time.
		
Click to expand...



The problems were not his expertise but more the way she was treated. 

Andy has two sides to him, if he thinks you are someone who can benefit him in some way and are  ' on the scene ' he will make an effort. If you are mr and mrs average who just want to learn he thinks you are beneath him and not worth the trouble. The feedback from her was awful.


----------



## charlie76 (2 September 2010)

I have had lessons with Dan Sherif, Andrew Gould,Damian Hallam, Richard Waygood, Spencer Wilton, Nicola Mcgivern, Gareth Hughes, James Burtwell.

James and Andrew were brilliant!


----------



## langside (2 September 2010)

The two best ones:

Nicola Wilson (then tweddle) was my instructor for pony club camp - she was great but i do remember us all causing lots of trouble as we doubled up with the lads group so lots of ony swapping 


and thanks to Mistatiger a lesson with Mark Todd!!


----------



## Pasha (2 September 2010)

I've had lessons with Andrew Gould, Robert Pickles and Mary Wanless... 1st two would highly recommend 

Had a kind of lesson on how to put on a fly collar thing from William Funnel in one of the trade stands at Hickstead a few years ago - I was asking one of the staff what it was and he showed me! Very nice man


----------



## Cozrin (2 September 2010)

I have had lessons with Caroline Moore for a few years now and she is fantstic I cant recommend her enough to people. She has changed my riding and has unlocked so much potential in my horse.
I have also had lessons with Richard Carruthers, Nigel Taylor and Nick Turner through event horse owners association. All of them have been lovely and really helpful.


----------



## muddy_grey (2 September 2010)

I have had lessons with a few best was Matt Ryan.  In one lesson I jumped a fence and he clapped, I nearly burst into tears.  Also he chucked my horse on the lorry and taught me at an event, so he could see how different he was there.  
Also Rob Hoekstra always got the best out of me even if I sometimes went away wanting to make a voodoo doll!  Jumped my biggest and best with him.  Have seen him through people out of lessons though.  He once told a girl to come back when she had learnt to ride - ouch


----------



## FigJam (2 September 2010)

NiknKia said:



			David Gatherer and Andrew Hamilton.
		
Click to expand...

Now see, I would call those two "top riders" rather than famous, as you don't see them in magazines/interviewed at events for tv etc?  Had lessons with both and as everyone on here knows, really rate DG training.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Was lucky enough to win a lesson with Ian Stark thanks to Horse mag and that was really good.  Would like to have another with him, but can't really afford him at £65-ish per lesson when there have been clinics advertised.   He taught me all about kicking on after fences so have him to thank for our intros at the start of the year with no time faults! 

Also had a lesson with Jeanette Brakewell at the start of this year and thought she was brilliant.  Would love a flatwork lesson with her as she had some really good pointers that made a big difference in only a small time. 

Had a lesson with Caroline Powell this year also who was good and was kind enough to bring along a jump saddle to her next set of lessons (which I wasn't at!  ) that she wanted me to try to prove something she'd told me about my GP saddle (at the time) affecting my jump position, I thought that was really thoughtful and I totally didn't expect it!  Feel bad not being on the next lesson...!

Would love lessons with Mark Todd, Matt Ryan, Ollie Townend, Lucinda Green, Yogi Breisner if there were ever any near me/affordable!


----------



## Chermar (2 September 2010)

Without running the risk of hijacking the thread for all you Irish H&H's who would you recommend?


----------



## ironhorse (2 September 2010)

Had a jumping lesson with Clare Hadley (wife of Steve, and selector etc for BSJA) who is an old mate of my former YM . Only problem was that I was riding an American Quarter Horse side saddle ( a former reining horse, LOOONG, story!), and when Clare asked us to stop immediately after jumping a fence as the mare was a little strong, she produced a sliding stop! Think I frightened Clare to death, and she didn't ask us to do that again!

Have also had lots of western lessons with Bob Mayhew, who is my complete guru but always cripples me by trying to improve my rubbish position in the saddle


----------



## AandK (2 September 2010)

i won a lesson with Andrew Gould and used to have lessons with Sam Griffiths (altho maybe not 'famous' he is a top rider these days!)

i am hoping to get in on a Lucinda Green clinic next year as some of my friends have been on one and really enjoyed it!


----------



## Britestar (2 September 2010)

Ian Stark on many occasions and Mark Todd - he rode my horse but she ran away with him, so he wasn't impressed!


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (2 September 2010)

I won a lesson with Polly Stockton and it was amazing.
Also had a lesson with Dan Joslyn, which was the biggest waste of money ever!! 
Didnt have a lesson with Mary King, but rode one of her horses infront of her.


----------



## sassybebe (2 September 2010)

LHS said:



			The problems were not his expertise but more the way she was treated. 

Andy has two sides to him, if he thinks you are someone who can benefit him in some way and are  ' on the scene ' he will make an effort. If you are mr and mrs average who just want to learn he thinks you are beneath him and not worth the trouble. The feedback from her was awful.
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh i see. we did have several of his horses on the yard, for free i might add so i guess he would have been nice then


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (2 September 2010)

FigJam said:



			Now see, I would call those two "top riders" rather than famous, as you don't see them in magazines/interviewed at events for tv etc?  Had lessons with both and as everyone on here knows, really rate DG training.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Was lucky enough to win a lesson with Ian Stark thanks to Horse mag and that was really good.  Would like to have another with him, but can't really afford him at £65-ish per lesson when there have been clinics advertised.   He taught me all about kicking on after fences so have him to thank for our intros at the start of the year with no time faults! 

Also had a lesson with Jeanette Brakewell at the start of this year and thought she was brilliant.  Would love a flatwork lesson with her as she had some really good pointers that made a big difference in only a small time. 

Had a lesson with Caroline Powell this year also who was good and was kind enough to bring along a jump saddle to her next set of lessons (which I wasn't at!  ) that she wanted me to try to prove something she'd told me about my GP saddle (at the time) affecting my jump position, I thought that was really thoughtful and I totally didn't expect it!  Feel bad not being on the next lesson...!

Would love lessons with Mark Todd, Matt Ryan, Ollie Townend, Lucinda Green, Yogi Breisner if there were ever any near me/affordable! 

Click to expand...

Oh missed Jannette how silly of me lol!!!

Nikki xxxx


----------



## blackhorse09 (2 September 2010)

Louise Skelton instructed my PC SJ rally earlier this year, I'd say she's pretty well known (especially in Herefordshire =P) now and she was really nice and instantly 'got' each of our combinations and taught us accordingly. Fab lesson, although I may be biased coz she said nice things about my fat horse!

Dream lessons... would love a lesson with Pheobe Buckley as I've been following her video diaries on YT and she seems really down to earth as well as knowing how to get the best out of her horses. Also Francis Whittington (maybe some of his style could rub off on me) aaaand Geoff Billington for sheer entertainment value!


----------



## horsecrazy25 (2 September 2010)

Thanks for replies guys, You are all making me sooooooo Jealous!!! lol

Right, every magazine i read and you can win a lesson i am entering it!! 

Maybe one day, there a few names in there who i would love a lesson with 

Keep replies coming
xxxx


----------



## sam-b (2 September 2010)

Have won lessons with 'Oli Townend and Geoff Luckett and train weekly with the guy that won the pussiance at the open


----------



## jess_asterix (2 September 2010)

Lucinda Green and Tim Stockdale


----------



## humblepie (2 September 2010)

Another one for the older posters - did a course with Dick Stilwell back in the 80s which was fabulous.  Absolutely lovely (despite me being unknown with a horse only just starting unaffliated) and he spoke to us at shows a few times after. 

In jumping days one lesson with Andy Austin which actually I found good as it gave me some schooling techniques I wasn't aware of.

Worked for Rodney Powell for a while and had some fairly interesting amazing lessons whilst working along side and also again in the past from Melanie Duff.

Have more recently done a couple of Patrick Print clinics and learnt some useful things from him. 

But some of the best lessons I ever had was from a young BHSAI who had worked for a Swiss dressage rider.


----------



## Tempi (2 September 2010)

charlie76 said:



			I have had lessons with Dan Sherif, Andrew Gould,Damian Hallam, Richard Waygood, Spencer Wilton, Nicola Mcgivern, Gareth Hughes, James Burtwell.

James and Andrew were brilliant!
		
Click to expand...

I forgot to add James on my list!! I trained with him for 4 months at Wellington when he worked there, brilliant experiences.  Then had some BYRDs training with him aswell, now hoping to have lessons on his schoolmaster once Bloss is too pregnant to ride


----------



## CrazyMare (2 September 2010)

I had a fab clinic with Lucinda Green - her teaching was really interesting, although I might have got more out of it from a green horse.

I have lessons occasionally with Mark Kyle and he is superb.


----------



## SpottedCat (2 September 2010)

ihatework said:



			To be brutally honest, I find it far more constructive to find a really good local trainer who you can afford to go to on a regular basis and who 'gets' you and your horse and helps you to develop. Finding one of those is far more difficult than it might first seem, especially when you are looking to move forwards from the basics.
		
Click to expand...

Would agree with this - am still searching for a SJ trainer!!

I've had lessons with Mary Wanless (blah - wouldn't go back); Nick Gauntlett (incredibly good, will def use him again - and Emily King was in the same clinic session as me so other pros think he's ok too!); Georgie Spence (good, nice girl); Yogi Breisner (excellent for a one-off, great at putting the finishing touches on things); Caroline Moore (excellent, wish she were closer); Matt Ryan (really good - had me jumping a barrel on end with no wings!). I train regularly on the flat with the guy who used to run Mary Wanless' yard and he is excellent, and if Andrew Lovell (who is not famous!) were closer I would train with him a lot too as he was also superb. 

OP, it isn't terribly hard to get lessons with 'famous' people - you just have to splash the cash and spot the clinics!


----------



## SuperSketch (2 September 2010)

I've had two lessons with Oliver Townsend before. I'd love to have one with Ben Mayer in the future as I've heard good things about him. Don't know if anyone here has had experience with lessons taught by him?

I've been regularly taught by two local event riders to me too but they aren't massive names as far as I'm aware.


----------



## horsecrazy25 (2 September 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys, I am extra jealous of the people who have had lesson with Oliver Townend i would absaloutely love one with him 

xxx


----------



## buzzles (2 September 2010)

onlyme, I've also been taught by Eric Smiley, he's brilliant! Also had one lesson from John Micklem (couldn't pay me to go back for another!) and lessons from William Micklem and also rode a horse for William.  
 Don't really know if she's famous but Gillian Kyle (Mark Kyles mother) used to teach me at Pony Club, she was a really good instructor. Have also been taught by Tommy Brennan, he was an amazing instructor, although he's very blunt- I was lucky he seemed to like me and loved my horse but he was brutally honest with some people!


----------



## Seahorse (2 September 2010)

I replied on the NL thread, but also add Vicky Thompson to that before she was 'famous' and living at Sedgewick in a caravan with Rocky, she was very nice then!
And also Vicky Collins, who has been round Badminton and owned and bred Welton Molecule and  Welton Romance. She was good for jumping but chased my poor baby horse around with a lunge whip in our first lesson!


----------



## Doncella (2 September 2010)

frazzled said:



			Stephen Hadley (lovely and very encouraging) Richard Waygood (great fun and excellent for x country) Ernest Dillon (terrifying but effective!)
		
Click to expand...

Missed out on Richard Waygood but can agree on the other two, plus Karen Dixon, Lucinda Green, Richard Davidson before anyone had heard of him and in the 1970's in a muddy field in Yorshire Andrew Fielder who was riding by and decided we were useless and needed some help.


----------



## Halfstep (2 September 2010)

I've had lessons with Paul Darragh, Francis Connors, Robert Splaine and Joan Greene for show jumping. 

For dressage, I've had lessons with Emile Faurie, Jennie Loriston Clarke (she was incredible), Anna Ross-Davies, Nicola McGivern, David Pincus, Serena Pincus, Gareth Hughes, can't remember who else! 

best one off lessons ever: probably with Paul Darragh and Jennie L-C, but for consistency of training, Emile Faurie is the best IMHO.


----------



## horsecrazy25 (2 September 2010)

Thanks for replies guys, you are all making me even more jealous and i want a lesson more than ever now with someone famous 

You are all very lucky xx


----------



## ajb (2 September 2010)

I won a horse mag masterclass lesson with Emile Faurie last year which was great and have been a demo rider for Mary Wanless...would repeat the Emile in a flash but not the MW if I had to choose!!...


----------



## kerilli (2 September 2010)

Ummm, lots, over the years...
Lucinda Green clinics (3, on different horses), really excellent.
Ginny Leng clinics (quite a few times), good for real exactitude, no good for bolstering the confidence though!
Ian Stark clinic (brilliant, told it just how it was, one of the best instructors I've ever found)
Robin Leyland (old-time Team GB showjumper), he was absolutely excellent, very sadly passed away now.
Leslie Law when I worked for him. Honestly can't remember anything other than being told off for hailing a taxi!
Harriet was-to-be-Law when I worked for Leslie. Very good on flatwork.
Nick Burton when I went to him very regularly, when he was competing at 4*. Very very good at flatwork but tbh I think I wasn't good enough to benefit enough from his expertise at the time...
Anne-Marie Taylor xc clinics - very good.
Yogi Breisner - least said, the better. He must have been having a very off day, because everyone else rates him very highly.
JP Sheffield - really really good.
Ken Clawson - ditto, except he rushed me into something when I needed a minute to chill out, which wasn't great, and made it worse!
Andrew Nicholson - very very good, scathing when I managed to fall off in front of him when mare left a leg (only time I ever came off the flipping thing, ever!), but excellent instruction.
probably lots of others that I can't recall at present...!


----------



## horsecrazy25 (2 September 2010)

AJB - thanks for you reply, thats brilliant. I must admit this Mary person doesn't seem to have very good reviews.

Can someone tell me whats wrong with her? 

Thanks xx


----------



## horsecrazy25 (2 September 2010)

kerilli said:



			Ummm, lots, over the years...
Lucinda Green clinics (3, on different horses), really excellent.
Ginny Leng clinics (quite a few times), good for real exactitude, no good for bolstering the confidence though!
Ian Stark clinic (brilliant, told it just how it was, one of the best instructors I've ever found)
Robin Leyland (old-time Team GB showjumper), he was absolutely excellent, very sadly passed away now.
Leslie Law when I worked for him. Honestly can't remember anything other than being told off for hailing a taxi!
Harriet was-to-be-Law when I worked for Leslie. Very good on flatwork.
Nick Burton when I went to him very regularly, when he was competing at 4*. Very very good at flatwork but tbh I think I wasn't good enough to benefit enough from his expertise at the time...
Anne-Marie Taylor xc clinics - very good.
Yogi Breisner - least said, the better. He must have been having a very off day, because everyone else rates him very highly.
JP Sheffield - really really good.
Ken Clawson - ditto, except he rushed me into something when I needed a minute to chill out, which wasn't great, and made it worse!
Andrew Nicholson - very very good, scathing when I managed to fall off in front of him when mare left a leg (only time I ever came off the flipping thing, ever!), but excellent instruction.
probably lots of others that I can't recall at present...!
		
Click to expand...


Thats amazing, you are very lucky, i would love to have some lessons with some of those people  x


----------



## kerilli (2 September 2010)

Oh, I forgot:
Arno Nessen, European SJ trainer who was utterly brilliant, and, amazingly, got me to ride my event mare till she was going better on the flat than anyone else had ever managed...!
Won a lesson with Matt Ryan, thanks to Supastuds, he was really really good too, the perfect combination of humorous and exacting.
Yes, very lucky.


----------



## kerilli (2 September 2010)

Oh, and Mary Wanless... she sort of deconstructs ones riding, rearranges one slightly, so that what feels easy and normal feels totally weird... but I found her good, wasn't put off, would prob go to her if she was local, as I liked the results even if, because it was just one long session, it didn't last long enough to become a habit.


----------



## horsecrazy25 (2 September 2010)

kerilli said:



			Oh, and Mary Wanless... she sort of deconstructs ones riding, rearranges one slightly, so that what feels easy and normal feels totally weird... but I found her good, wasn't put off, would prob go to her if she was local, as I liked the results even if, because it was just one long session, it didn't last long enough to become a habit.
		
Click to expand...

kerilli - Wow, i bet you have got so much great information of all these amazing people  

Oh i see about Mary now, thanks for explaining i thought that she was horrid or something. She sounds nice x


----------



## SpottedCat (2 September 2010)

I train now with someone who uses Mary Wanless principles, but is not quite so dogmatic and aggressive about it. He has deconstructed my riding and put it back together in a much better way. I found Mary very uncompromising and 'my way or the highway' about things. I guess I prefer someone who will explain in a variety of ways...


----------



## horsecrazy25 (2 September 2010)

SpottedCat said:



			I train now with someone who uses Mary Wanless principles, but is not quite so dogmatic and aggressive about it. He has deconstructed my riding and put it back together in a much better way. I found Mary very uncompromising and 'my way or the highway' about things. I guess I prefer someone who will explain in a variety of ways...
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply, i know what you mean i think i prefer someone who will explain it aswell x


----------



## Mari (2 September 2010)

Hi Soupdragon.  They were all brilliant & I learned loads from each one.  Gareth got me & my young horse going over 10 years ago with basics.  Very clearly explaining what aids to use for what & how the rider influences the horse's way of going. When he moved south we started SJ with Richard.  He is wonderful for developing rider & horse confidence from pole work basics through to a course & jump off techniques.  As horse & I improved I realised I needed help with flatwork so booked a lesson with Ulric at Osbaldeston.  He is so knowledgeable & gives me simple tips which really improve what we are trying to do (& which books don't tell you).  I have regular monthly lessons with Richard & Ulric & always feel horse has performed so well & improved in what we have worked on.  I leave my lessons on a high & with a bit of homework for next time.  For me these lessons are just about affordable.
Spencer & Pammy / Charlie are 'one off' occasional lessons, my Christmas & birthday presents to myself.  
I went to Spencer a few times when horse was young & I didn't really know enough to do what he was asking me to do.  My friend had videoed me & when I look at the video now I realise how good he was.  He is very quick to see potential problems & can resolve them before they become problems.
NDG invite Pammy & Charlie to do training at Osbaldeston twice a year.  I never thought I was good enough but went to watch a lesson & was hooked!  It's not just for members, anyone can go.  3 people share a lesson with both trainers.  Either will ride your horse (or not if you don't want them to)  Charlie rode mine.  They are terrific at finding a way of helping you do anything you find difficult.  They don't expect you to be dressage divas & will happily work/ride ordinary horses as well as top level dressage stars.  Pammy will draw diagrams to help explain & they both will show you on your horse as well as talk you through it as many times as needed.  They know so much, have loads of patience & humour & are down to earth about everything.  I'd love to take my horse to Talland for a week but would need to win the lottery first.


----------



## eventergirl87 (2 September 2010)

Had lesson with Jeanette Brakewell .... very good esp with pointers on the flat. Had a few xc clinics with Nick Turner who I found extremely good! 

Have been with a friend to Carl Hester lesson... was also good. 

Also after watch lesson with Phoebe Buckley at Mrussells yard would be interested in having some with her in the future. 

Currently have lessons with local eventer Pip Peters.


----------



## Dark_Knight (2 September 2010)

Went to work for Ken Clawson for 4 months, stayed 5 years, JP Sheffield was stable jockey at the time.
Won lessons with William and Pippa Funnell, written up over two months in Horse and Rider.
Xc clinic with Mark Todd, and Leslie Law.
Sj Steven Hadley.

Learnt alot from all of them, but have also learnt  from watching and listening 
while others teach.

Have also watched certain people teach and wouldnt go to them for lessons...


----------



## horsecrazy25 (2 September 2010)

Thanks for replies guys, this thread has been sooo sucessful its great 

I can't wait to win a lesson with someone famous (well i hope i win a lesson) 

I think my dream lesson would be with Oliver Townend as my friend knows how mad i am about him  x


----------



## Lgd (3 September 2010)

In my mad eventing days did a couple of jumping clinics with Stephen Hadley. Really good as I was lacking in confidence after a couple of nasty falls and he worked hard to get both of us confident again.

Dressage mostly (once I realised the mare really didn't want to do showjumping!)
Done one off clinics with Laura Fry, Pammy Hutton and Paul Hayler. All good but got most out of the latter two as my mare was on her worst behaviour for the lesson with Laura.

Trained my old girl regularly with Gareth Hughes with occasional sessions with Stephen Clarke. Both fantastic and taught along the same lines as Gareth started out with Stephen. When Gareth moved I've been down to stay but then mare retired to stud and was a long way to go with the other horse who was not really ata high enough level to justify the trip. Hoping to pick up with him again when my youngster is a bit more established. My old lady is 7/8 TB so not your typical dressage horse and I swear the old bag would sit up and salute when either of them came into the arena!

Also trained both horses regularly with Judy Harvey, although not done much this year as had transport problems and then mare was playing paralympic pone for a friend. She's the only person who has ever been able to get on P and really get the best out of her, although in fairness Gareth is too big for her so never got the chance (he would need roller skates!) 

Most recently been working with an Irish chap called Donie McNamara who trians the Irish para team. He is brilliant and really gets the best out of me and my little mare.


----------



## Aces_High (3 September 2010)

Mine will be different to everyone else but.... I've ridden work with Lester Piggott, Jamie Spencer, Frankie Dettori just to name a few!!!


----------



## horsecrazy25 (3 September 2010)

Thanks for replies guys, it's lovely to see who people have been taught by and who they have got a long with and someone who really understands there horse 

I am very jealous though x


----------



## Rambo (3 September 2010)

Was trained by Rob Hoekstra for around 8 years or so...also George Remen...another highly successful Dutch SJ'er...and John Roberts who produced one of Michael Whitakers top GP horses - Warren Point.

More recently Shane Breen.


----------



## horsecrazy25 (3 September 2010)

Rambo said:



			Was trained by Rob Hoekstra for around 8 years or so...also George Remen...another highly successful Dutch SJ'er...and John Roberts who produced one of Michael Whitakers top GP horses - Warren Point.

More recently Shane Breen.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, sounds really good. Your the first person to mention Shane Breen i think. I think he is such a lovely man. What is he like to be taught by?


----------



## Dizzle (3 September 2010)

I had a lesson with Mary King who rounding off with the immortal words "There are thousands of easy horses out there, it's up to you if you spend time on a difficult one."  okay, maybe my horse was a little too green for the clinic but actually it gave me a tonne of confidence and even though we didn't jump over about 18inches I was pleased with him.

I would LOVE a lesson with Geoff Billington, he's brilliant!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (3 September 2010)

When I was a kid I went to a riding school at Ebford, near Exeter, and was taught by a Captain Hewitt, who was the father of a certain James Hewitt of "Lady Di" fame. Need one say more. I remember he used to wear immaculate white breeches and brown shiney longboots, and used to slap his whip on the side of his boot, which made the horses scoot forward!

We did endless sitting trot, and you had to be able to keep a pound note between your knee and the inside of the saddle!!! 

Anyone else go there?


----------



## soupdragon71 (3 September 2010)

Mari said:



			Hi Soupdragon.  They were all brilliant & I learned loads from each one.  Gareth got me & my young horse going over 10 years ago with basics.  Very clearly explaining what aids to use for what & how the rider influences the horse's way of going. When he moved south we started SJ with Richard.  He is wonderful for developing rider & horse confidence from pole work basics through to a course & jump off techniques.  As horse & I improved I realised I needed help with flatwork so booked a lesson with Ulric at Osbaldeston.  He is so knowledgeable & gives me simple tips which really improve what we are trying to do (& which books don't tell you).  I have regular monthly lessons with Richard & Ulric & always feel horse has performed so well & improved in what we have worked on.  I leave my lessons on a high & with a bit of homework for next time.  For me these lessons are just about affordable.
Spencer & Pammy / Charlie are 'one off' occasional lessons, my Christmas & birthday presents to myself.  
I went to Spencer a few times when horse was young & I didn't really know enough to do what he was asking me to do.  My friend had videoed me & when I look at the video now I realise how good he was.  He is very quick to see potential problems & can resolve them before they become problems.
NDG invite Pammy & Charlie to do training at Osbaldeston twice a year.  I never thought I was good enough but went to watch a lesson & was hooked!  It's not just for members, anyone can go.  3 people share a lesson with both trainers.  Either will ride your horse (or not if you don't want them to)  Charlie rode mine.  They are terrific at finding a way of helping you do anything you find difficult.  They don't expect you to be dressage divas & will happily work/ride ordinary horses as well as top level dressage stars.  Pammy will draw diagrams to help explain & they both will show you on your horse as well as talk you through it as many times as needed.  They know so much, have loads of patience & humour & are down to earth about everything.  I'd love to take my horse to Talland for a week but would need to win the lottery first.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds great - must admit woud like to go to Talland also as have a very nice event horse at the moment who could do seriously good dressage - our winter regime!! Have always loved Pammy (and Carl's) commentary at Badminton. There is somewhere reasonably local that has clinics with Spencer but think I would feel inadequate!! Should maybe just bite the bullet and go. Ruth Edge is very local and I'm always full of good intentions to book a lesson but never quite got round to it - have been to a few demos she's done and is very impressive especially on the flat.


----------



## Quadro (3 September 2010)

Dizzle said:



			I had a lesson with Mary King who rounding off with the immortal words "There are thousands of easy horses out there, it's up to you if you spend time on a difficult one."  okay, maybe my horse was a little too green for the clinic but actually it gave me a tonne of confidence and even though we didn't jump over about 18inches I was pleased with him.

I would LOVE a lesson with Geoff Billington, he's brilliant!
		
Click to expand...

Having had 2 lessons with Geoff in a clinic as an xmas present from my grandfather, i can honestly say it was the biggest waste of time and money!
The first lesson i was told "good"
The second i was told "put your stirrups up a hole!"
That was £60 an hour in a group of 4 lesson!!!


----------



## Smile_and_Wave (3 September 2010)

Ive had a lesson with Pammy Hutton found her quite good she even said i was a good rider *smug* she wasnt half as scary as i expceted, our RC has her up a few times a year so am going back when she comes up again, also had a lesson with Ulrich Molgard hes good but i have issues with understanding his accent so doesnt work that well and he is well pricey!


Also had a lesson off David Bowen he mainley shouted at me and told me to get on with it, I do not like to jump


----------



## ChestnutConvert (3 September 2010)

I used to have lessons with John Lassetter, not sure if he's famous as anyone under the ago of 25 doesn't seem to know who he is! Taught me quite a bit though..


----------



## horsecrazy25 (3 September 2010)

Thanks for replies guys, I love this thread  i didn't expect to get all these replies it great 

It's really interesting to see what people think about the people who have taught them and if other people agree or not.

I am getting very jealous though  x


----------



## EventerMum (3 September 2010)

Yogi Breisner - least said, the better. He must have been having a very off day, because everyone else rates him very highly.  

Don't know how to make the quote thing work, but Kerilli said that!

couldn't agree more!


----------



## Rambo (4 September 2010)

horsecrazy25 said:



			Wow, sounds really good. Your the first person to mention Shane Breen i think. I think he is such a lovely man. What is he like to be taught by?
		
Click to expand...

Shane is a really nice guy and his style of teaching i thought was very good. Spent a lot of time on the flatwork and just picking me up on some small things. I only had the one lesson with him in the end...his busy schedule and my broken horse conspired to prevent further visits. He was quite expensive i thought but then i guess with his reputation he can afford to be a bit selwctive.


----------



## kerilli (4 September 2010)

EventerMum said:



			Yogi Breisner - least said, the better. He must have been having a very off day, because everyone else rates him very highly.  

Don't know how to make the quote thing work, but Kerilli said that!

couldn't agree more!
		
Click to expand...

Thank heavens for that, I thought I was the only one in the world who doesn't think he's the dbs.
I'll never forget or forgive what he forced my (young, green, big and gangly but very promising) horse to do. Or forgive myself for standing there like a useless muppet and letting him do it...


----------



## FMM (4 September 2010)

Interesting comments about Yogi Breisner - I found him to be inspirational when I had a TB who decided that it no longer wanted to jump. One lesson with him and we were jumping smallish courses - by the end of the second lesson the horse (as far as I can remember) won every jumping competition we did.

However, this was a horse that was taking the piss rather than being young or green. THe methods we used would not have been suitable on a horse that was confused about what was expected of it.

Also enjoyed some lessons with Tim Stockdale.


----------



## Galupy (4 September 2010)

I spent a couple of weeks training with Yogi at Waterstock way back when and am definitely one of those who rate him very highly ...


----------



## lpalomino (4 September 2010)

Had an xc schooling lesson with Mary King - she was brilliant, gave lots of useful advice and such a nice person too


----------



## horsecrazy25 (5 September 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. Sorry to hear some of you haven't had the best lessons.

Kerilli - Can i ask what happened? PM me if you prefer. x

Very Jealous still  Would also love a lesson with Mary King  x


----------



## racingdemon (5 September 2010)

Lucinda Green Clinic - good in some ways although disapointing as i was in a group with 1 person who fell off & the horse refused to be caught for ages, & a really smart horse that she loved, so my slightly large headed stubbourn racehorse didn't really get any specific attention, although i had a nice time

Mary Wanless clinic - Raved about my breathing, which was weird

Billy Twomey - V. good, even if he did tell me to sell both my horses & buy a decent one, didn't have a clue about eventing though, which was amusing when i asked him if he thought my horse would jump round a PN, but would def recommend him for SJ

Currently train with Michael Owen (not the footballer ha ha) and he is BRILLIANT, really firm, but really improved me & my horse (that i think he likes!) for the 1st time in a long while i've got a trainer that i feel gets me & my riding style,  and having lessons from an event rider rather than indivdual people for each discipline, has really helped me feel everything is there & coming together (see note about BT, while great for my SJ, wasn't that good for getting a feel for how to react to how the season progressed) 

i'll be sticking with MO, and having the odd bit of dressage training from a well repected local trainer, who i've gone to on & off for years when i have chance!


----------



## horsecrazy25 (6 September 2010)

racingdemon said:



			Lucinda Green Clinic - good in some ways although disapointing as i was in a group with 1 person who fell off & the horse refused to be caught for ages, & a really smart horse that she loved, so my slightly large headed stubbourn racehorse didn't really get any specific attention, although i had a nice time

Mary Wanless clinic - Raved about my breathing, which was weird

Billy Twomey - V. good, even if he did tell me to sell both my horses & buy a decent one, didn't have a clue about eventing though, which was amusing when i asked him if he thought my horse would jump round a PN, but would def recommend him for SJ

Currently train with Michael Owen (not the footballer ha ha) and he is BRILLIANT, really firm, but really improved me & my horse (that i think he likes!) for the 1st time in a long while i've got a trainer that i feel gets me & my riding style,  and having lessons from an event rider rather than indivdual people for each discipline, has really helped me feel everything is there & coming together (see note about BT, while great for my SJ, wasn't that good for getting a feel for how to react to how the season progressed) 

i'll be sticking with MO, and having the odd bit of dressage training from a well repected local trainer, who i've gone to on & off for years when i have chance!
		
Click to expand...

Awwwww, glad you have found someone that understands you and your horse  x


----------



## mcnaughty (7 September 2010)

South Bucks Riding Club used to have Yogi Bresner do loads of training days - he was fantastic.


----------



## JenniferB (7 September 2010)

Aces_High I would die off if I was work riding with any of that lot - how amazing?

I had a lesson with Peter Murphy who was very good, but basically picked up everything my regular trainer was working with me on anyway (though he did teach me a nifty little trick to 'close down' my horse without looking like I was pulling about - have found it useful riding pointers as well!).  Had the rather intimidating experience of having Geoff Billington warming me up for a 1.20m class one day on my 15.2hh ex riding school coloured horse.  It was really decent of him to help me as he was also riding in the class and was probably a bit short of time to be fair (someone else put him up to building my practice fences, I'd NEVER have been brave enough to ask...)


----------



## bryonyjane (7 September 2010)

Worked on Karen Dixon's yard for a bit, absolutely love being taught by her, but was rather "omg!!" when I first met her, I remember being a pony-obsessed kid reading about her in horse and pony magazine...!
Had a xc lesson with jeanette brakewell a while ago, and must admit I didn't find her helpful but know other people do.
Oh and had a lesson with John Ledingham last year (not sure if he really counts as 'famous'...) and thought he was seriously good, had my very baby ex racer in a group with 2 professional sj-ers (on their foxhunter horses!) and he still managed to be really good and made sure the clinic worked for all of us. I really hope I can see him again in the future now my horse actually does canter!


----------



## Weezy (7 September 2010)

Harvey Smith is my most famous - he was brilliant.  I know he isn't many people's cup of tea but I liked his style.

Luis Cervera a lot when I was young and lived in Spain, excellent.

Mary Wanless - the deconstruct thing completely and utterly ruined my riding.  I lost so much of my feel TBH and it was years ago and I am still trying to get back to where I was.  HOWEVER, she was brilliant at explaining body awareness and I use that a LOT, so good and bad there.  I too used Sam who used to run her yard and as with SC, his way suited me a lot better and is highly recommended.

Duncan Inglis - used to work for him.

Was supposed to have a lesson with Michael Whitaker but my horse was ill *sob*

A person who has been mentioned here as good and bad, bad, bad, bad for me.

Another who has been mentioned as bad who I love!

There are others but I am old and my brain does not work very quickly!


----------



## Lanky Loll (7 September 2010)

Many years ago I did a clinic with Lionel Dunning - he didn't quite know what to do with a long-striding 14.2 that could take out / add in strides at whim bouncing doubles and making it look easy.
Other than that - lessons with people that have trained top riders - Derek Watts was fab with the pony mentioned above. George Edwins - brilliant with older BSJA ponies, or for giving rider confidence - he used to be able to talk me round a track up to about 5ft high on a 14.2 which I wouldn't attempt now, and teaches a lot of jump jockeys.  Got hollered at on a few occasions by Andrew Davies' mum Gillian - now that is one scary lady! Picked up tips from David Broome when competing against his eldest son.
One person that I wish I'd had a lesson with was William Funnel - he partnered my younger bro in the mini-major at Olympia and was brilliant, walking the course and helping him warm up which was far more than most of the other "major's" did.


----------



## Heidi1 (7 September 2010)

Many many years ago I had lessons with Ted Williams, fantastic, I rode 14.2's then, more recently Ollie Townend (fab, he really was down to earth and not arrogant at all), Ken Clawson (made me bl**dy work, but good), Tracie Robinson (wow, she really got a tune out of us) and best one for me was with JP Sheffield (really understanding and he never pushed us too far out of our comfort zone, well recoomended).

Would love to have a lesson with Ollie again, but also William and Pippa Funnell.


----------



## horsecrazy25 (7 September 2010)

wow, some great names there  and sounds as if some people have had some great times 

Heidi - Very very very very jealous that you had a lesson with Oli, i can't express how much i want one with him 

I do love this thread  it's so nice to see who people have been taught by and how they rate that person, a few names i don't think i want a lesson with but loads i want lessons with  x


----------



## millimoo (7 September 2010)

Horsecrazy - get in touch with those you fancy having a lesson with.
Most are usually accessable via clinics or directly.
Obviously some have a minimum level they will teach - too many wanting lessons, but you should be able to train with someone.
Guess i'm saying, don't wait for a competition win to fulfill your dreams - I think you can get it sooner than that


----------



## horsecrazy25 (8 September 2010)

millimoo said:



			Horsecrazy - get in touch with those you fancy having a lesson with.
Most are usually accessable via clinics or directly.
Obviously some have a minimum level they will teach - too many wanting lessons, but you should be able to train with someone.
Guess i'm saying, don't wait for a competition win to fulfill your dreams - I think you can get it sooner than that 

Click to expand...

Awwww thanks, yeah i know what you mean. This might sound stupid but how would i contact them directly?? xx


----------



## kerilli (8 September 2010)

It depends who it is, really. If it's a top eventer, their contact details might well be on the BE register of trainers, which is on the BE website here:
http://www.britisheventing.com/page.asp?section=110&sectionTitle=BE+Accredited+Coaches+List

If they're not there, ask on here, someone will probably have contact details.

If it's someone a long way away from you, perhaps you could organise a clinic to make i worth their while to make the trip.


----------



## horsecrazy25 (9 September 2010)

kerilli said:



			It depends who it is, really. If it's a top eventer, their contact details might well be on the BE register of trainers, which is on the BE website here:
http://www.britisheventing.com/page.asp?section=110&sectionTitle=BE+Accredited+Coaches+List

If they're not there, ask on here, someone will probably have contact details.

If it's someone a long way away from you, perhaps you could organise a clinic to make i worth their while to make the trip.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, that is really helpful. I would love a lesson with Oli Townend  x


----------



## kerilli (9 September 2010)

horsecrazy, i have his email addy (well, his PA answers his emails because he's so busy, but messages get to him) so if you want to organise a clinic, or go for a lesson, that's the way to find out if he might be available etc. pm me if you want it.


----------



## horsecrazy25 (11 September 2010)

Thanks PM'ed you  x


----------



## teapot (11 September 2010)

Had a lesson with Robert Pickles once - enjoyed it but probably would have got more from it had I been on something I knew how to ride (had never sat on the horse beforehand).

He was good but I was getting more from my own instructors at the time


----------



## horsecrazy25 (13 September 2010)

teapot said:



			Had a lesson with Robert Pickles once - enjoyed it but probably would have got more from it had I been on something I knew how to ride (had never sat on the horse beforehand).

He was good but I was getting more from my own instructors at the time
		
Click to expand...

Awwwww bless, at least you go on well with him and liked him as some people on this thread have had bad experiences x


----------



## ArcticFox (14 September 2010)

When I was younger and competing purely BSJA - Stephen Hadley several times (fantastic person) - I featured in 'Horse' magazine years ago after also attending a clinic with him. Also Andrew Hamilton. 

Recently since moving to Eventing - Andrew Hamilton again, David Gatherer (the best), Les Smith (scary) and Caroline Powell (had me jumping HUGE fences 
Susan Dunlop for Dressage (she is very patient with my rubbish flatwork!)


Also had a horse broken in during a demonstration at the Yorkshire Riding Centre by Richard Maxwell - was brilliant as he really did sit on her and trot her round after 30 mins (she had only ever been walked on a halter - and she kicked him during the demo!)



Would love lessons with Ruth Edge and plan to go early next year - not sure if any scottish eventers would be interested in joining me for a 2 day clinic?  could be a laugh!


----------



## horsecrazy25 (14 September 2010)

carolinefox1 said:



			When I was younger and competing purely BSJA - Stephen Hadley several times (fantastic person) - I featured in 'Horse' magazine years ago after also attending a clinic with him. Also Andrew Hamilton. 

Recently since moving to Eventing - Andrew Hamilton again, David Gatherer (the best), Les Smith (scary) and Caroline Powell (had me jumping HUGE fences 
Susan Dunlop for Dressage (she is very patient with my rubbish flatwork!)


Also had a horse broken in during a demonstration at the Yorkshire Riding Centre by Richard Maxwell - was brilliant as he really did sit on her and trot her round after 30 mins (she had only ever been walked on a halter - and she kicked him during the demo!)



Would love lessons with Ruth Edge and plan to go early next year - not sure if any scottish eventers would be interested in joining me for a 2 day clinic?  could be a laugh!
		
Click to expand...


Awwww bless, sounds as if you have had some great lessons  Ruth Edge would be lush xx

The breaking in part is amazing. Not so good about kick  x


----------



## CaleruxShearer (14 September 2010)

I'm taught by Georgie Davies, who I absolutley love, totally fab and really gets the best out of me and the Beast. I also have the occasional lesson with Paul Hayler (Dressage rider and European Pony (dressage) Selector) can also really recommend him, really lovely way of teaching.


----------



## Solo1 (14 September 2010)

Yess, I have...

Polly Stockton - bit disappointing. Supposed to have 40mins SJing lesson, only had 20mins, and when I had a little run out at a wall three times (oops) her only advice was 'try again'. Might've been a bad day as one of my friends swears by her.

Emily Gilruth, did work experience with her. Didn't find her too helpful on my naughty horse (refuses last second) as all she shouted was 'go on, go on' which didn't really give me much to work off. But then on well behaved horse she was good 

Richard Carruthers. His methods really, really don't work for me. He had us walking up to a jump claiming horses should have enough impulsion to get over it. I had only had my horse a few weeks and asked if I could trot up to it, cue a very angry outburst from him. Fell off that lesson too, really knocked my confidence. Still...

Louise Lyons! Oh my goodness. That woman was like a god! I was petrified of my horse at the time (XC) and she took the whole group so slowly. Didn't only tap into the horses mindset but mine as well by asking me to give leads to the nervous horses, as a sort of incentive to get over the jumps I think. Really worked for me, and we were jumping into the water and just flying over Novice jumps that day. Flatwork with her was very good as well. Excellent instructress!


----------



## horsecrazy25 (14 September 2010)

CaleruxShearer said:



			I'm taught by Georgie Davies, who I absolutley love, totally fab and really gets the best out of me and the Beast. I also have the occasional lesson with Paul Hayler (Dressage rider and European Pony (dressage) Selector) can also really recommend him, really lovely way of teaching. [/

Awww wow, glad you had a successful lesson and i bet it feels great to know that the instructor has got the best out of you and your horse  xx
		
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazy25 (14 September 2010)

Solo1 said:



			Yess, I have...

Polly Stockton - bit disappointing. Supposed to have 40mins SJing lesson, only had 20mins, and when I had a little run out at a wall three times (oops) her only advice was 'try again'. Might've been a bad day as one of my friends swears by her.

Emily Gilruth, did work experience with her. Didn't find her too helpful on my naughty horse (refuses last second) as all she shouted was 'go on, go on' which didn't really give me much to work off. But then on well behaved horse she was good 

Richard Carruthers. His methods really, really don't work for me. He had us walking up to a jump claiming horses should have enough impulsion to get over it. I had only had my horse a few weeks and asked if I could trot up to it, cue a very angry outburst from him. Fell off that lesson too, really knocked my confidence. Still...

Louise Lyons! Oh my goodness. That woman was like a god! I was petrified of my horse at the time (XC) and she took the whole group so slowly. Didn't only tap into the horses mindset but mine as well by asking me to give leads to the nervous horses, as a sort of incentive to get over the jumps I think. Really worked for me, and we were jumping into the water and just flying over Novice jumps that day. Flatwork with her was very good as well. Excellent instructress!
		
Click to expand...

Awww sorry to hear you didn't have very good lessons with a few of the people but glad that the Louise helped you and your horse  x


----------



## YorkshireLady (14 September 2010)

Mary Wanless - Made me cry - flipping awful in many ways...some useful stuff on my legs...that was about it

Mary King - Good, BUT it was a group of 5 of us and at 80 squid not really worth it. I was a xmas present to myself.


----------



## Spinal Tap (14 September 2010)

Matthew Wright - I did a xc clinic with him on Flynn a couple of years back, he just pointed at jumps at went 'go on then', I thought  but how?  But after he watched us go over a few he told me where I was going wrong & what I needed to do about it.  He was so (w)right o).  It was a turning point for us   So that was well worthwhile.

Lucinda Green - I treated me & Mrs P to a place on a clinic with her as a late 40th birthday present to myself.  It was dream come true and she was brilliant - I will forever be approaching jumps thinking 'BALLS TO THE FORE!!!' !  They say you should never meet your heroes because you'll be let down, well not this time


----------



## joseyjo88 (14 September 2010)

Charlotte Bathe (was Hollingsworth when she won her medals), not particulary famous, but anyone who can win Burghley and two team gold medals is good enough for me, and seeing them in her sitting room is inspiring.
She really helped me with my welshy, and as helped my riding so much, i have also had lessons on a couple of her horses to work on my riding which was fabulous. 
Was going to go to Kenneth Clawson but sadly pony had to be pts rather suddenly so never happened.


----------



## suffolk horse (15 September 2010)

hi a friend has offered to by me a lesson with nigel taylor for my birthday as he is doing a combined xc/sj day at poplar park on the 2nd of october, would u recommend him for a youngster ??


----------



## horsecrazy25 (15 September 2010)

Yorkshirelady - Sorry to hear that you had an awful lesson and glad Mary k was better  x

Spinaltap - Awwww well done, you had two great lessons and both sound as if you had great fun  x

Joseyjoe - Awwww well done on your successful lessons, sounds brilliant . So sorry to hear about your Pony being put down suddenly!! <<Hugs>> x

Suffolkhorse - Wow, what a nice friend you have. Sorry don't know answer to your question x


----------



## KingfisherBlue (7 November 2011)

OK, I'm a bit late for this thread, but thought I'd add a couple of comments:

Many, many years ago, my friend and I had lessons at Ken Clawson's stables at Leire. At that time, Ken was about 18 years old (BHSAI), and we had some wonderful times hacking out, having lessons, attending riding club rallies, treasure hunts, a one-day event and a gymkhana. Happy days! 

Later in my life, I was fortunate enough to have a private lesson with Ian Stark at his home in the border country near Selkirk. He and his wife were very kind and helpful. I remember feeling quite exhausted at the end of the lesson. 

The only regret I have from that day, is that I did not take a photo of Ian riding my horse over a couple of his more 'advanced' X country fences, near the end of the tuition session. Oh, I could kick myself!


----------



## Saratoga (7 November 2011)

I'm another who has had a session with Yogi Breisner and wouldn't bother again. I have also had lessons in the past with:

Robert Pickles
Damian Hallam
Adam Kemp
Mark Todd
Blyth Tait
Paul Crago
Richard Waygood
Nick Turner
Graham Fletcher 
Nigel Taylor
Matt Ryan

The best being Robert Pickles, Blyth Tait and Richard Waygood. Some of them I would never go back to!!


----------



## Captain Bridget (7 November 2011)

The only famous person I've had a lesson with is Jeanette Brakewell whilst at college. She had to do a certain amount of teaching there as they sponsored her at the time. So I got a lesson with her rather than a lesson with Eric Winter, which I think might have been better.

It was a decent lesson, I didn't learn a lot though. She watched us on the flat then over a couple poles then had us working on striding between poles. Which is all very well and good but it wasn't something I didn't know how to do. And also, I was riding a trekking horse! He was a lovely boy, had a lovely jump but he was stiff, enjoyed going round like a yak and falling in on circles. I didn't get time to work on this at all so when she complained about this I couldn't have done a lot about it! 

I'd love a lesson with Mary King, but only once I had my own horse. Or I rode a schoolmaster, I don't think I'd get anything from it otherwise.


----------



## charlimouse (7 November 2011)

I have had lessons with a fair rew famous people, with varying levels of success. Some I would never go back to, others I would happily sell my granny to have more lessons with them! So far they are:

Jane Bartle-Wilson (worked for some horses better than others, but really changed the way I approach schooling, especially young horses)
Chris Bartle (Pretty much told me to kick on, and trust my horse XC, so again brilliant!)
Heidi Woodhead (Brillant, I have lessons every week!)
Francis Whittington (Brilliant)
J-P Sheffield (Brilliant)
Ken Clawson (Again fab, with several different horses!)
Lucinda Green (First clinc I had with her was brilliant, the other 2 wern't so good)
Caroline Moore (Nightmare, completely wrecked both horses and my confidence, took over a year to rebuild both our confidences)
Andrew Day (good, but was hampered by a horse that didn't 'do' dressage)


----------



## Willeeckers (7 November 2011)

Saratoga may I ask what did you think to Damian Hallam? I bought my old gelding from him, who he'd broken and trained on (before he rode for the pidgley's) and he was always an "interesting" horse to ride!!

The only lesson's I've had were from Leslie Law and Islay Auty, both whilst at Hartpury college and only one of them on my own horse. The Leslie Law lesson I was a bit star struck and rode like a muppet - I also got the feeling that his heart wasn't in teaching a load of college students but he had to cause they sponsored him! Islay on the other hand was lovely and very complementary about my nutty TBxTrak, although I'm sure she said something along the lines of once he's matured etc - he was 17yrs old at the time!

I also spent 6 weeks as a working pupil at David Pincus's yard (if he counts?!) It was equally the best and most terrifying 6 weeks of my life!  David is certainly a hard task master and dosn't mince his words but at least when you final get any praise from him you know you have earnt it!!! It certainly helped me get to grips with my horse's super spooks and generally naughtiness! ( the same horse I bought from D. Hallam)


----------



## Sags_Deer (7 November 2011)

Jennie L C, Domini Morgan, Sarah Whitmore, Mary Ann Horn, Cindy Llewellyn - others but cant remb as a long time ago.


----------



## glamourpuss (7 November 2011)

Christopher Bartle - I loved, totally no nonsense approach & filled me with confidence
Lucinda Green - a clinic & our group wasn't very well matched so didn't get much out of it TBH
Michael Owen - Brilliant, lovely bloke & so encouraging. 
Geoff Glazzard- a perfectionist, I would often just spend the whole lesson coming to the same 2 fences until I had the canter & jump perfect.
Derek morton- Like Geoff  
Phoebe Buckley- Absolutely AMAZING. I now have lessons regularly with her & I wouldn't consider anyone else. In one lesson she took me from crying with fear about a tiny crosspole to happily jumping a 2'9" grid. She is a fab horsewoman who can literally get a tune out of any horse & also a really good laugh!


----------



## brighthair (7 November 2011)

Gerry Sinnott
Brian Hutton - so calm, patient and didn't laugh at me when I said a 2ft x pole was too big. Had 2 jumping lessons with him


----------



## Hen (7 November 2011)

I remember having a lesson or two with Molly Sivewright when I was very young; on the showing side Charles Le Moignan used to help us out at shows - good call! Now as a Western rider this year's learning highlights include a brief session with legend Al Dunning and Mike McEntire for reining.


----------



## Optimist (7 November 2011)

Such an interesting post, couldn't resist...

Famous:

Tiny Clapham - amazing, has that elusive ability in a very short space of time to "see" and therefore understand the horse in front of her and act accordingly, different solutions for different horses.  Very different to how I expected her, utterly charming and approachable.

Yogi - in the "love" of the marmite camp.

Currently high profile, not necessarily fitting into the "famous" shoes:

Charliemouse - you are not alone in NOT loving!!


----------



## Vodkagirly (7 November 2011)

Not yet but have a lesson with Oli Townsend in a fortnight


----------



## Missadelaide (7 November 2011)

I've been lucky enough to be trained by a few famous people over the years;

Lucinda and Clayton Fredericks - I was based with them for 3 months, both lovely people. Lucinda is fantastic with the dressage and Clayton with the jumping.

Graham Law - Worked for him a few years back, a nice guy and not a bad teacher but mostly drunk!

Sam Griffiths - Did a xc clinic with him on a particularly difficult horse, he was very sympathetic and did a great job helping the confidence for us both.

James Burtwell - I trained at Wellington Riding and was taught by him, good teacher but the most arrogant, rude and horrible person I have ever met. Had me in tears several times, used to swear at us all and be-little us in front of clients, I was 17 and absolutely petrified of him. I wouldn't touch him with a barge pole.


----------



## Saratoga (8 November 2011)

Willeeckers said:



			Saratoga may I ask what did you think to Damian Hallam? I bought my old gelding from him, who he'd broken and trained on (before he rode for the pidgley's) and he was always an "interesting" horse to ride!!
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I felt like I was on a production line, one in one out. I don't think he even asked my name or my horse's name. I am sure he is different when someone goes regularly to him, but for me I wasn't inspired to go back. The actual lesson was ok, and I picked up a few things. But there just didn't seem to be the interest there, once my 45 mins was done I was out and the next one was in.


----------



## lyndsayberesford (8 November 2011)

Another Arno Nessen fan here

He did a few 2 days clinics around 10 years ago over in Cheshire! Absolutely brilliant trainer! Got the best out of me and my horse. Helped that he fell in love with my warmblood too  built my confidence up sky high and taught me to have trust in my horse
Wish i could have another session with him again! 

Had one lesson with Keith Shore, good trainer on a difficult horse (seen him teach) but i didnt rate him for my 4 yr old at the time as he pushed us really hard for over an hour. Great value for money in terms of time etc, but i felt like we should have stopped the lesson 30 mins earlier.

Currently taught by Mark McCourt, great trainer, who has improved both me and my horse and rides for Lisa and John Hales


----------



## Madhope (8 November 2011)

I've had a few and enjoyed most of them, but some were a little suspect!!

Damian Hallam (For 5 years)
Andrew Gould
Yogi Breisner
Dickie Waygood
Nigel Taylor
Nick Turner
Lucinda Green
Stephen Hadley
James Fisher
Pippa Funnell
Matt Ryan
Mary King
Frank Bourny
Jeanette Brakewell

There are a few i still have lessons with now frequently but some i could take or leave, i truly believe it depends on the horse you're riding and whether that trainer suits that horse.


----------



## Saratoga (8 November 2011)

Madhope said:



			There are a few i still have lessons with now frequently but some i could take or leave, i truly believe it depends on the horse you're riding and whether that trainer suits that horse.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, and I have had trainers before who are fab with one horse but not another.


----------



## camilla4 (8 November 2011)

No-one that I would consider hugely famous but, as he has been mentioned several times, Robert Pickles was one of our instructors at University when I was on the team.  We were lucky enough to ride at Wellington and he and Jeremy Michaels were our two regular instructors - both very good.

Would love lessons from: Ferdi Eilberg, Emile Faurie and Adam Kemp (who is my regular instructor's trainer).


----------



## liveryblues (8 November 2011)

Hmmm I would seem to be the only one here who after one lesson did not bother to book another with Andrew Gould..... an off day perhaps?


----------



## *Maddy&Occhi* (8 November 2011)

I was out in Portugal for a week training with Nuno Andrade (rode and produced the Royal horse gala show with Luis Valenca- also dressage rider/trainer)

Next week im going back to Portugal but to train with Fillipa Valenca (Daughter of Luis Valenca- Classical dressage master of all time)

really interesting to hear about Andrew Gould too. Ive been debating about having a lesson with him, originally I wasnt so sure, because of all the him and Jordan drama it took over him actualy being a dressage rider.


----------



## liveryblues (8 November 2011)

really interesting to hear about Andrew Gould too. Ive been debating about having a lesson with him, originally I wasnt so sure, because of all the him and Jordan drama it took over him actualy being a dressage rider.[/QUOTE]

I had a lesson with him a few years back before all the Jordan fuss. I must admit I would not have booked one if it were more recently because of the Katie price connection ( I personally cannot stand her!) I do feel it detracted from his standing a little,  if what I was told recently is correct? he is now based at posh yard owned by her and I'm am sure he would disagree 

 With tin hat and fire blanket at the ready I would like to point out Its JUST my opinion before I get shot down in flames or retreat from unfriendly fire lolol


----------



## Polotash (8 November 2011)

I've had lessons with David Trott, Stephen Clarke, Jenny LC and Lizzy Murray and all were good.

Far and away the best tho I think was Brian Hutton (Pammy's husband) who was fantastic, really pin pointed things which no one else has ever spotted, and really engaged in his teaching. It made up for the lesson I had with Pammys head teaching lady (Lisa i think?) which I thought was awful...!

I've been to Carl Hesters yard and seen him teach and would LOVE lessons with him... maybe one day!


----------



## Lea1985 (8 November 2011)

Yup john paul sheffield 

He was a tirant!! if thats how u spell it!


----------



## Lea1985 (8 November 2011)

KingfisherBlue said:



			OK, I'm a bit late for this thread, but thought I'd add a couple of comments:

Many, many years ago, my friend and I had lessons at Ken Clawson's stables at Leire. At that time, Ken was about 18 years old (BHSAI), and we had some wonderful times hacking out, having lessons, attending riding club rallies, treasure hunts, a one-day event and a gymkhana. Happy days!
		
Click to expand...

My mum was taught by Ken!!! She now works at b&q and he came in for a kitchen the other day lol  he remembered her


----------



## walker1234 (8 November 2011)

charlimouse said:



			I have had lessons with a fair rew famous people, with varying levels of success. Some I would never go back to, others I would happily sell my granny to have more lessons with them! So far they are:

Jane Bartle-Wilson (worked for some horses better than others, but really changed the way I approach schooling, especially young horses)
Chris Bartle (Pretty much told me to kick on, and trust my horse XC, so again brilliant!)
Heidi Woodhead (Brillant, I have lessons every week!)
Francis Whittington (Brilliant)
J-P Sheffield (Brilliant)
Ken Clawson (Again fab, with several different horses!)
Lucinda Green (First clinc I had with her was brilliant, the other 2 wern't so good)
Caroline Moore (Nightmare, completely wrecked both horses and my confidence, took over a year to rebuild both our confidences)
Andrew Day (good, but was hampered by a horse that didn't 'do' dressage)
		
Click to expand...

Agree wholeheartedly on Caroline Moore.  Absolutely dire.  At the end of the clinic she pointed out in front of everyone that I really ought to consider riding my horse in a milder bit.  I felt *that* big.  Fair enough if I was in a gag or something but it was a jointed snaffle!!!!  I had been listening carefully and bowing to her considerable experience until then but she just lost all credibility in my eyes.

Had an excellent lesson with Bill Levett once.  Really took me out of my comfort zone and achieved great results.


----------



## ArcticFox (8 November 2011)

Stephen Hadley - awesome
Caroline Powell - good - made me jump scary fences!
David gatherer - ace
Andrew hamilton - fab for SJ

I'm keen to go to Ruth Edge next year so if anyone has had lessons?  would be interested to hear - sorry too many pages to read back


----------



## maresmaid (8 November 2011)

I had a lesson with Pammy Hutton at Talland. I was a bit aprehensive when I saw all the impressive horses and very good riders in their massive indoor school, but Pammy was really nice, I rode one of their school masters and forund the experience very inspiring.


----------



## KingfisherBlue (8 November 2011)

Lea1985 said:



			My mum was taught by Ken!!! She now works at b&q and he came in for a kitchen the other day lol  he remembered her
		
Click to expand...

I think Ken has an amazing memory. My friend 'bumped' into him a few years ago, and he remembered her too!


----------



## alwaysbroke (8 November 2011)

Have to agree with Charliemouse and Walker 1234 after a 15 min session that I had only agreed to to keep the piece with the ex, my daughter and her pony were a shattered partnership, took years to get them back on the right road. So regret trying  'to do the right thing'

Have had lessons with Stephen Hadley very much enjoyed them and gained alot of confidence.

OH used to work for Ken Clawson for 5 yrs so I still get the benefit of what he learnt there, in fact I must take up the year before lasts Christmas present and book a lesson with Ken


----------



## Hollywood (8 November 2011)

Many years ago (and I mean 'many') I studied and took my AI at The Fulmer School of Equitation when Robert Hall owned it. All the students used to have a lesson with him each week, and I used to watch him and his wife riding. It was inspirational stuff for me and all the students - because at that time dressage was not a popular equine sport. I even got to ride Conversano Caprice - Doreen his groom, although I don't think she was supposed to, used to let some of the students have a quick ride on him. So I can honestly say I have had the privilege to ride a piaffe on an Olympic dressage horse. Although I never pursued a career in teaching I have always remebered what I was taught at Fulmer with Robert Hall. 
Most of you younger riders will probably not know who I am talking about !!!!! Robert Hall was the Carl Hester of the 1960's. A student of the Spanish School of Equitation.


----------



## PooJay (8 November 2011)

kerilli said:



			Andrew Nicholson - very very good, scathing when I managed to fall off in front of him when mare left a leg (only time I ever came off the flipping thing, ever!), but excellent instruction.



			Not sure i'd be able to concentrate on the riding tbh....phwoooarrrr! 

I haven't had a lesson with anyone famous.  

Marji Armstrong was loud and scary and trained by nuno olivera....but not famous....i don't think 

Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## olop (8 November 2011)

I had a few lessons when I was very young with Daniel & Gerard Naprous (the people that supply the spanish horses for films etc) was the best experience of my life learning to do all the tricks with the horses & dressage moves at such a young age


----------



## Booboos (8 November 2011)

I've had lessons over a few years with Spencer Wilton, he was great. Very friendly, supportive and helpful...such a shame he doesn't do clinics in the south of France!

Also had lessons with Trish Gardner as I bought my horse from her and she was very helpful showing me his 'buttons'. I don't know if many people know her now but she rode at the Olympics at her time.

I had one lesson with Isobel Wessels which was also great but in the end the venue was too far away for regular visits.


----------



## mbequest (8 November 2011)

I've been really fortunate to have lessons with a range of people over the years...
I was a guinea pig at a George Morris 3 day clinic when I was a little un. 
Working Pupil for Stuart Tinney then when riding in Holland
Albert voorn, Sydney SJ ind silver

Jeroen Dubledam, Sydney ind 
gold

Leida Strijk, Dutch Olympic DR rider

Tim Collins, Bermudian Olympic event rider

Tina Fletcher- whom I really rate

All these Olympic riders and I still suck!!!!! Lol


----------



## BBP (8 November 2011)

Yogi Breisner when I was 11 and on a 23 year old welsh pony.  no surprise to say he was brilliant, even to someone as young and clueless as me.

Phoebe Buckley helped me get my young horse cantering this time last year when I was having a block on teaching him, liked her a lot, just got on with it with no fuss.

Gerard Naprous - told me I was crap but that he could do something with me once he had torn my riding apart.

Lessons in stable management from  Mark Todd (lesson was to always check water buckets for holes in case some sod has drilled small holes in the bottom to entertain himself when new staff start!0


----------



## bounce (8 November 2011)

I've had group clinics with Paul Tapner, Matt Ryan and Pammy Hutton and all have been very good and I took something home from each.  

But the most memorable was showjumping lessons with Lionel Dunning many years ago when I was jumping ponies.  One girl was having trouble with a reluctant pony and he gave her a second whip and told her to 'make like a lady gorilla' which had us all falling around laughing. It worked though and we all jumped far bigger tracks than ever before.  Would love another lesson with him.


----------



## skint1 (8 November 2011)

My daughter and her mare once had a lesson with Mark Todd, he could clock straight away we weren't big comp people but he was very nice to us and very helpful, even reversed my trailer for me


----------



## kerilli (8 November 2011)

bounce said:



			But the most memorable was showjumping lessons with Lionel Dunning many years ago when I was jumping ponies.  One girl was having trouble with a reluctant pony and he gave her a second whip and told her to 'make like a lady gorilla' which had us all falling around laughing. It worked though and we all jumped far bigger tracks than ever before.  Would love another lesson with him.
		
Click to expand...

Lionel comes to my place and does clinics, he's still ace. Still uses the same tricks too! He gets great results. Unbelievably I really struggle to get a few extra people to come and fill up the afternoon, seems nobody around here wants to spend anything on lessons! He's an absolute gem.


----------



## murphy123 (8 November 2011)

measles said:



			I paid good money to have a lesson on my 4yo with Vicky Thompson when she was a big name (apols if she still is) and it was a never to be repeated experience 

Click to expand...

Glad someone else feels the same £80 I will never see again


----------



## bounce (8 November 2011)

kerilli said:



			Lionel comes to my place and does clinics, he's still ace. Still uses the same tricks too! He gets great results. Unbelievably I really struggle to get a few extra people to come and fill up the afternoon, seems nobody around here wants to spend anything on lessons! He's an absolute gem.
		
Click to expand...

Wish I was closer.  I'd pay for Lionel lessons.


----------



## Trubie (8 November 2011)

Tempi said:



			I forgot to add James on my list!! I trained with him for 4 months at Wellington when he worked there, brilliant experiences.  Then had some BYRDs training with him aswell, now hoping to have lessons on his schoolmaster once Bloss is too pregnant to ride 

Click to expand...

Ooo when was that? I worked at Welly about 10 yrs ago as a working pupil and had regular lessons with James, learnt most of what i know now from him


----------



## Lyndsay (8 November 2011)

I have had lessons with Caroline Powell, Ian Stark, Frances Hay-Smith, Les Smith and Andrew Hamilton. All are fantastic


----------



## tixi (8 November 2011)

Blyth - inspirational, a great motivator and  very good at understanding what makes people tick
Lucinda - very encouraging and positive
Steve Hadley - Great! Very precise. If he takes his cap off and rubs his head you're doing badly!!He just says 'And again'!
Adam Kemp - alawys got the horses going brilliantly but I was never quite sure how we achieved it!

One GP dressage rider who played with her dog for the entire lesson - not to be repeated
Second GP dressage rider who sat in a corner in his aviators while I stayed on the same 20m circle with both of my horses. I watched 2 other lessons which were the same. He was interested in taking the extortionate amount of money for the clinic but not really in the training so it seemed

Won a lesson with Yogi - he was fab and picked up what I was doing wrong in the first 30 seconds. Really helped my horse.


----------



## ArcticFox (8 November 2011)

mbequest said:



			I've been really fortunate to have lessons with a range of people over the years...
I was a guinea pig at a George Morris 3 day clinic when I was a little un. 
Working Pupil for Stuart Tinney then when riding in Holland
Albert voorn, Sydney SJ ind silver

Jeroen Dubledam, Sydney ind 
gold

Leida Strijk, Dutch Olympic DR rider

Tim Collins, Bermudian Olympic event rider

Tina Fletcher- whom I really rate

All these Olympic riders and I still suck!!!!! Lol
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if you have heard of him but I had a few lessons from Jamie Coman when i was in Oz in 2000, also Janelle Waters - I worked for her for 6 months, she is based near Mendooran NSW.


----------



## TableDancer (8 November 2011)

Ummmm...

Over the years, I have been lucky enough to have regular training from Lars Sederholm  (also Yogi and Richard Walker as they were based there at the time) Matt Ryan, Jennie L-C, Kenneth Clawson, Peter Murphy, Charlotte Dujardin.

I have had irregular lessons and/or one off clinics with: Clayton Fredericks, WFP, Mary King, Emile Faurie, Graham Fletcher, Lucinda Green, Pippa Funnell, JP Sheffield, Tracey Robinson, Peter Storr, Cindy Rawson.

My assessments would be: Lars superb trainer and has left an amazing legacy in the world of eventing AND sj, however extremely tough, in fact totally ruthless, and a first-rate destroyer of confidence/self-worth  I think this may be where Yogi learned some of his less attractive habits. Personally I think Yogi is truly inspirational but he can be moody, he doesn't suffer fools gladly, human or equine, and he expects total concentration and instant obedience from his pupils, again human and equine. Love Kenneth but occasionally feel that he is "going through the motions"/teaching by numbers. It's a bit like a BB King gig I went to a few years ago - it wasn't that he didn't do it very well, just that you didn't feel he was putting heart and soul into it... I find Peter M better and better every time, I think you need to get to know him as he can be a bit taciturn at first...Matt was great but I almost got to know him too well, knew what he was going to say before he said it kind of thing - I think in the end you get to the end of the road with a trainer... He can be very hard on horses too  I adored Jennie, find her fab, but a bit too far away - Charlotte works you and the horse very hard but she's a lovely person and I really get a lot out of my lessons 

Of the one-off people, I really rated WFP, nicked exercises off Clayton and JP (his was Kenneth's anyway ) love Mary even though I did fall off in the water jump in oned of my lessons with her and had 2 more horses to school afterwards  found Tracey much better than I expected and brilliant at improving what she saw in front of her at a clinic situation. I really rate Cindy Rawson, and will often have a XC lesson with her if I think I have a problem, she has a great eye and is very analytical.

Can't think of anyone I really disliked, I love lessons and tend to find you can get something out of most trainers even if you don't agree with a lot of what they say  

Great thread, btw, couldn't resist


----------



## strange (8 November 2011)

Emily Gilruth - had a few lessons off her, knows her stuff.
Polly Stockton - we went over a course of jumps, got them put up and went round again. To be fair to her, it was a very mixed group, but there was no real focus on me as horses jumped all clear and so therefore was 'fine.'
Louise Lyons - had a 3 day eventing clinic with her, absolutely fab. New horse who was stopping at everything, had her flying over Novice and Intermediate schooling at Somerford XC, best experience of my life. Great confidence builder, can't rate her enough! Good for flatwork too.
Oli Townend - hmmmmmmmm well...

Had a few dressage names too but no idea how big they are!


----------



## Mearas (8 November 2011)

Hollywood said:



			Many years ago (and I mean 'many') I studied and took my AI at The Fulmer School of Equitation when Robert Hall owned it. All the students used to have a lesson with him each week, and I used to watch him and his wife riding. It was inspirational stuff for me and all the students - because at that time dressage was not a popular equine sport. I even got to ride Conversano Caprice - Doreen his groom, although I don't think she was supposed to, used to let some of the students have a quick ride on him. So I can honestly say I have had the privilege to ride a piaffe on an Olympic dressage horse. Although I never pursued a career in teaching I have always remebered what I was taught at Fulmer with Robert Hall. 
Most of you younger riders will probably not know who I am talking about !!!!! Robert Hall was the Carl Hester of the 1960's. A student of the Spanish School of Equitation.
		
Click to expand...

I would love to have trained with Robert Hall, he went to the USA I think. The last I heard was he wrote a letter to H&H a few years ago saying that he was upset by the riding and training he saw in the warm up arena at a competition. Sadly instead of an educated debate on the subject, he was absolutely vilified. Really feel sad to see a great trainer like him treated like this.


----------



## woodlandswow (8 November 2011)

Sam Griffiths is excellent - at first i thought he wasnt putting in much input but it turns out he was watching us (group of 4) to give some of the best advice i have ever had
Jonquil Hemming - she was good
Mary King - semi lesson on one of hers
Pammy Hutton - not so great with my pony at the time - but poor chap wasnt great at the time!


----------



## ecrozier (8 November 2011)

I won a lesson with Richard Waygood once and enjoyed it although did find that one horse in the lesson that was a little 'stickier' than the other two took up a lot of the time. Have been to occasional clinics with him since and enjoy but don't necessarily rush to book when see advertised which I guess reflects slight indifference on my part. 
Also had an Andrew Gould lesson, can't say got much from it but again a paired lesson for 45 mins as a one off and would be hard I think to pass on a lot in that time when he didn't know me or the horse.
Nigel Taylor - been twice, do enjoy but was lucky my boys were very good, friend had a much trickier mare in same lesson and didn't get anything positive at all.
Jonathan Chapman - great with one of my horses, deconstructed the way I ride the other and we had a serious knock in confidence and performance it took ages to recover from! 
I totally agree with IHW and a couple of others who have said that in many ways one local trainer who you can access regularly and is happy to answer queries etc between lessons I think is probably more useful - I have stopped going to random one off clinics now.
I train regularly with Ernest dillon now - who is absolute 'marmite' and freely admits it but has worked almost miracles with me and too over last 6 months. I also train on the flat with a local BYRDS selector who rides at PSG and they have very similar styles and approaches and it has really brought us on over recent weeks.
I must say tho there is mention of a Lucinda Fredericks clinic locally and I would be tempted


----------



## ClassicG&T (8 November 2011)

Lyndsay said:



			I have had lessons with Caroline Powell, Ian Stark, Frances Hay-Smith, Les Smith and Andrew Hamilton. All are fantastic
		
Click to expand...

IAN STARK!!!! im am sooo jealous.

Ive got one with Oliver Townend 2 weeks on sat and apparently hes really good and everyone raves about him 

Mary King is up to open our new equine vets and doing demos Dec 19th so although i'll not be getting a lesson personally it'll be great to watch as she is my idol


----------



## Silmarillion (8 November 2011)

The closest I've ever been was sitting next to Jennie Loriston-Clarke as a teenager, watching my instructor having a lesson, pooing my pants because I was so scared of her! I thought my instructor was a scary woman but Jennie was something else! 

I've watched a fair few "famous people" teaching lessons and giving lectures. Had a lecture at uni from Yogi once, he was fab - would love to see him with horses rather than a whiteboard. I've watched some good Mark Phillips lessons, too. Lucinda Green was also very educational.

To be honest, other than really wanting to have lessons with Carl Hester and Kyra Kyrkland, the one trainer whose lessons I covet most I don't actually know who he is - some Portuguese guy who comes over to teach my current instructor. Not had a lesson with him in a couple of years, but in the few lessons I have had with him I have learnt more than with anyone else. You don't need to be a "big name", by any means  I don't know, maybe he is famous or something, but I've never heard of him / know his name! hahaha...


----------



## mbequest (8 November 2011)

Articfox - yes, I know both Jamie and Janelle &#57431;


----------



## Marydoll (8 November 2011)

Many Years ago as a child with Richard Meade. 
Eric Smiley, not my cup of tea just didnt click with his way at all
David Gatherer, fantastic, he just got us, i learned a huge amount, can highly recommend him.
Groundwork lesson with Richard Maxwell, he's worth his weight in gold that one.
I would love to have a lesson from shane Breen, ive seen him on horse hero and he is fantastic


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 November 2011)

I've never had a proper riding lesson with anyone famous but I do work with Peter Scudamore who generally asks you questions then walks away before he hears the answer


----------



## ArcticFox (9 November 2011)

mbequest said:



			Articfox - yes, I know both Jamie and Janelle &#57431;
		
Click to expand...

How cool, here is a pic of me riding at janelle's, its been so long since I heard from them, do you know how they are doing?


----------



## mbequest (9 November 2011)

Cool! 
Jamie and Janelle still going strong. Jamie has some really nice young horse and his daughter Hayley is doing really well. Jamie has moved from hunter region to somewhere down near down closer to Melbourne, doing a lot of training... Google him, im sure he has a website!


----------



## Maddie2412 (9 November 2011)

I have been pretty lucky went and spent a week working for JOHNNY HARRIS ex international sj and was told that i could work for my keep and lessons all the horses lived out bar 1 and they dont poo pick fields so basically no work and had the most amazing week of jumping ex international horses filled me wth confidence and just changed the way i ride. he does intensive training camps now and am looking to return for full time work. 

Also TINA COOK we know her through her brother and was talking to her about my ex racer when i first met her. she invited me over to theirs to have a jump as i said we had none and was struggling with control ended up having lessons nearly every week as she feel in love with my boy. she was just amazing went and worked at her yard last week for 1 week and although i didnt have lessons i rode lots and watched her ride every night whie she explained what she was doing and why. Gained so much from her shame she doesnt really have time to teach she is second to none!!!!


----------



## Twiggy14 (9 November 2011)

I never have, but would LOVE to!!


----------



## Booboos (9 November 2011)

Oooh! I don't know how I could forgotten this, but I came down the centre line once to find...Jennie Lorriston Clarke at C!!!!! She never smiled back after my final halt which I thought was a bit mean regardless of the rubbishness of my riding!


----------



## NorthDevonTraveller (10 November 2011)

I have loved reading this thread, note generation of rider may have something to do with choice?

Here goes

Tony Newbery - one lesson years ago, had me reining back by hauling it in the mouth.

Steve Hadley, assisted by an up and coming course builder (at that time) called Bob Ellis.  Two clinics at his place - excellent.

Nigel Taylor when at MK.  A couple of one off XC schooling sessions in the days when there was no where else available to school and I had a good horse.  Very useful.

Lucinda Green - one clinic.  I knew how to sit up and jam my feet forward, so didn't really get anything from it, but her format has changed considerably since that time.

Nick Gauntlett XC clinic - fine for me on young horse but I have heard varied reports.

Matt Ryan XC clinic - good, patient, enthusiastic and encouraging.

Mark Todd 2 day clinic.  Good jumping exercises.  Told me I was being useless at shoulder in and got on my horse to show how it should be done.  He couldn't get it to go either and handed it back saying he wouldn't waste his time on a horse like that.  (It was actually a half brother to Welton Greylag and won at intermediate level) 

Adam Kemp many lessons over the years.  Tended to be rather physical style of riding (same horse as above!) but gets results.  Pammy gets the results with less of a wrestling match.

Glad that Cindy Rawson gets a thumbs up elsewhere.  It took me a while to go back after a first lesson, but now love her attention to detail and encouragement at any level.  She teaches our RC and does lots of stuff on your position, presentation to a fence and XC questions.  Also very good on the flat and lungeing/tack and horse care.


----------



## MagicMelon (10 November 2011)

Karen Dixon - dont think she's on the circuit anymore but my Pony Club had her once many moons ago.  I remember it well as it peed rain the whole day, even the photos I have of me on my pony and her have a smeared autograph across them!


----------



## Worried1 (10 November 2011)

When I was in the PC we had lessons with Marian and David Mould. They were brilliant and took my rather ungutsy


----------



## Amaretto (10 November 2011)

Lesson with Robert Whitaker on my baby horse.
Have got a lesson with Charlotte Dujardin coming up.
Jumping lesson with Lionel Dunning - he's before my era, but apparently he's a bit of a celebrity.


----------



## Worried1 (10 November 2011)

Sorry bl00dy iPhone! WB x ID from stopping to soaring! Literally went from being eliminated at PC 2'6 to jumping DC round BN/disc and 1.05m members cup. My sister and I spent a week down with them in Hampshire and its thanks to them that we ended up jumping on PC teams and eventing BE.
I had a lesson on the same horse as part of HORSE magazine with Jennie L-C, she was brilliant, however I must have been pooh as she booted me off and I still have amazing pictures of her riding him.

I worked for Guy Landau for a year and I think it's thanks to him I can turn a horse out and clip like I can, I also have his high standards to thank for the way I now run our own yard.

I had a lesson with Mette Assouline... I never went back.

I have had lessons with Emile who is brilliant, he never judges the fact that Mrs Worried rocks in on her little bog totter and teaches me and inspires me to get Finn Binn to dance (well as much as a 16-y-I IDxTB can ) 
After a lesson I go home feeling on top of the world and since having lessons we have regularly scored 70% (albeit at prelim) and not been beaten in the last year.


----------



## BBH (10 November 2011)

*I have had lessons with Emile who is brilliant, he never judges the fact that Mrs Worried rocks in on her little bog totter and teaches me and inspires me to get Finn Binn to dance (well as much as a 16-y-I IDxTB can ) 
After a lesson I go home feeling on top of the world and since having lessons we have regularly scored 70% (albeit at prelim) and not been beaten in the last year.[/QUOTE]
*
How wonderful,  this is exactly what we want our trainers to be like


----------



## Hedwards (10 November 2011)

Dark_Knight said:



			Went to work for Ken Clawson for 4 months, stayed 5 years, JP Sheffield was stable jockey at the time.
Won lessons with William and Pippa Funnell, written up over two months in Horse and Rider.
Xc clinic with Mark Todd, and Leslie Law.
Sj Steven Hadley.

Learnt alot from all of them, but have also learnt  from watching and listening 
while others teach.

Have also watched certain people teach and wouldnt go to them for lessons...
		
Click to expand...

We potentially crossed paths then!! I basically learnt to ride at SLRE from age 4/5, JP teaching me on his old pony Henry initially, I bought the chestnut in my sig from Paul when I was 15. I was still riding there until I went to uni, so had lessons with oliver Townend when he was Ken's stable jockey - I didnt particularly like him at all, arrogant twerp - however he was a very good instructor, especially show jumping!


----------



## Lyndsay (10 November 2011)

wewillshowyou said:



			IAN STARK!!!! im am sooo jealous.
		
Click to expand...

He lives about 10mins away from us and my dad is his farrier!! I spent a summer working in his yard 3 years ago before he began to wind everything down for his 'retirement'


----------



## WinterWine (1 May 2014)

Hi I see you mention Robin Leyland.  Is this the same man from Barleythorpe nr Oakham?


----------



## 1life (1 May 2014)

WinterWine said:



			Hi I see you mention Robin Leyland.  Is this the same man from Barleythorpe nr Oakham?
		
Click to expand...

Wow - where did you dig this one out of? Have you noticed the original thread, and last reply date? . Think it may bring up a few new additions now


----------



## loopiesteff (1 May 2014)

I've had regular lessons with Sharon Hunt on both SJ and XC. Fab lessons, really positive, full of praise when it goes right, doesn't put you down when it goes wrong, just works with you to sort the problem, no matter how long it takes! If the lesson runs over, so be it!

Had dressage lessons with Malcolm Brown (dressage judge) 

Had SJ lessons with Ken Clawson (one of the best ever!) and John Adams. 

Hoping to book lessons in with Joss Gray and Malcolm Holthausen soon too.


----------



## PolarSkye (1 May 2014)

Piggy French, Dan Jocelyn and Paul Tapner.

P


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (1 May 2014)

Well, um, dunno if this counts, but in the early seventies (OK so I'm officially long-in-the-tooth), there was a riding school at Ebford here in Devon, proprietor a Captain Hewitt (father of James Hewitt)............ James was then a young boy, away at school, used to come back in the holidays.

So don't know if this counts really.

And then, most of us who were Pony Club kids can remember being around and either being in a neighbouring Pony Club branch OR THE branch that she was in......... but we all rubbed shoulders with a certain famous Devon Event rider in her youth; some of us actually managed to beat her as well!!! LOL.

But, nope! - no lessons with anybody famous, so this post probably a daft digression, apologies if so


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (1 May 2014)

Ruth McMullen - Only when we were taught by her, I don't think we knew who she was at the time


----------



## Auslander (1 May 2014)

WFP, Dick Stilwell, Stephen Clarke, the Talland lot (Adam Kemp, Pammy Hutton, Mrs Sivewright, Gerry Sinnot) Lars Sederholm


----------



## WinterWine (1 May 2014)

Google brought it up when I typed in Robin Leyland's name and brought me here!  Would be nice if I could get an answer. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## JFTDWS (1 May 2014)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Well, um, dunno if this counts, but in the early seventies (OK so I'm officially long-in-the-tooth), there was a riding school at Ebford here in Devon, proprietor a Captain Hewitt (father of James Hewitt)............ James was then a young boy, away at school, used to come back in the holidays.

So don't know if this counts really.

And then, most of us who were Pony Club kids can remember being around and either being in a neighbouring Pony Club branch OR THE branch that she was in......... but we all rubbed shoulders with a certain famous Devon Event rider in her youth; some of us actually managed to beat her as well!!! LOL.

But, nope! - no lessons with anybody famous, so this post probably a daft digression, apologies if so 

Click to expand...

It's an entertaining digression, but you're repeating yourself as you posted it on this thread first time round   (yep, I have just read the whole thing, it's an interesting thread).

Nobody for me though


----------



## MagicMelon (1 May 2014)

In Pony Club I had a 2 day clinic with Karen Dixon. Had a SJ lesson with Geoff Billington 2 years ago, he was alright but to be honest he didnt say a huge amount - he had different exercises to try so handy for schooling ideas at home but I probably wouldnt pay for him again, very expensive!  Would love to have lessons with lots of people but living in the NE of Scotland, we very very rarely get anyone "famous" up here!


----------



## meardsall_millie (1 May 2014)

WinterWine said:



			Google brought it up when I typed in Robin Leyland's name and brought me here!  Would be nice if I could get an answer. Thanks for your reply.
		
Click to expand...

Robin taught me at college many (many, many) years ago.  He was great with a wicked sense of humour!


----------



## WinterWine (1 May 2014)

Yes I am talking a lot of years ago as well!  If it is the same Robin I worked for him at his stables in Barleythorpe nr Oakham in the early 60's. Many happy memories.


----------



## meardsall_millie (1 May 2014)

WinterWine said:



			Yes I am talking a lot of years ago as well!  If it is the same Robin I worked for him at his stables in Barleythorpe nr Oakham in the early 60's. Many happy memories.
		
Click to expand...

Yep definitely the same one!!


----------



## unicornystar (1 May 2014)

Won a SJ lesson with James Fisher many years ago when I had my old boy, never again, I certainly wouldn't pay for one!

Geoff Billington, lovely, funny, and effectual, you need to have an issue to work on and he will sort it out, very good!

Lee Pearson, again, have an issue you want to concentrate on and he is honest as well as funny.  The second lesson I had on my TB boy I got launched while warming up, nice and embarassing 

Gosh!! Forgot Paul Crago....mr Long Legs....effectual and informative.

Ollie Townend - not me but friend highly recommends.


----------



## WinterWine (1 May 2014)

Thanks very much.  Any info you could let  me have would be much appreciated.


----------



## anna22 (1 May 2014)

Stephen Clark teaches two good friends of mine and my instructor - which means second hand I get his tips and hints, and if she is anything to go by he should be pretty awesome!
Andrew Heffernan, not for everyone I think, I've watched him teach.  Man of few words but my friend highly rates him, he doesn't ask if you're ok doing something esp. SJ you just get told to do it.  Which for my friend (who is ever so slightly bonkers at times) is great as she just gets on and gets a really good feel when she realises she's actually just jumped 130 when she's aiming at Novice! I think because of his SJ background originally he offers some good tips to eventers with SJ trouble.
I've never been lucky enough, would love a Mary King/Mark Todd/Carl Hester/Ferdi Eilberg lesson!


----------



## Zerotolerance (1 May 2014)

Funny this has been resurrected!
Many over the years - some eons ago when there used to be lots of 3 day clinics around - don't seem to be so popular nowadays. You'd probably have to google some of these names!

Richard Walker (eventer) (hated it - bullied and belittled me and destroyed my confidence in 1 day - didn't go back for days 2 & 3)
Graham Fletcher (pretty good)
David Green (Lucinda's ex)  (pretty good)
John Whitaker (worth it to see him ride your horse even though he didn't say much, lol)
David Broome  (more interested in chatting to Princess Haya of Jordan on his phone - and telling us about it, even worse!)
Geoff Luckett (very good, even though I fell off on the first one)
Stephen Hadley (I wasn't that impressed tbh, spent a lot of time chatting with people he already taught)
Tim Stockdale (a few times to give him a proper chance, but wouldn't go again - more interested in showing off to spectators and very rude to some people)
James Fisher (very good once he'd got over his shyness!)
Also had lessons for donkeys years from John Smart, not a famous name perhaps, but great for giving you confidence.

More recently:-
Keith Doyle - very good
Andrew Gould - very good 

For jumping nowadays mostly go to Judi Piper-Dadswell, UKCC level 3 & BS accredited coach who I find really helpful.

Over the years experience has taught me that the best riders don't necessarily make the best trainers, especially those with a "natural" gift for riding who find it hard to explain exactly what they do! Also those who haven't always had the easiest/most talented horses seem to know better how to make the best of what you've got.


----------



## Goldenstar (1 May 2014)

I was lucky to taught 5 times a week  by Stephen Clarke for six months when I was in my teens, it was a magic time .
I have had lessons from lots of famous people over the years Andrew Fielder helped me lots as did Elaine straker and Karen Dixon .
Gill Watson the best of the best in my book and still the person I get most from , the person who got me organised .
Ollie Townsend not what I expected and I would highly recommend .
Nicola Wilson lovely and a real horse lover .
Lorna Clarke, great fun when I was young and starting out .
Iain Stark , happy times with my friends before we all got decrepit.
And others I don't recall ATM .
Most recently I had a lesson with Pammy Hutton It seemed like a good idea to book it months before , less good the night before  I had a great time and it helped a great deal.


----------



## claracanter (1 May 2014)

I've had two lessons with Phoebe Buckley this year. She's great, down to earth and makes you feel really confident. I learnt a lot about my horse too.


----------



## Lanky Loll (1 May 2014)

Had a lesson with Pammy Hutton the other week, our riding club has regular bookings with her. Took my green yob of a TB and Pammy was great, 4 others on the lesson and she had eyes in the back if her head, working all of us on different things in the lovely indoor school. Will definitely be booking more lessons with her when scheduling permits.


----------



## star (1 May 2014)

I've been training with Chris Burton this year (Australian Olympic eventer for anyone who hasn't had the pleasure of coming across him) He is a lovely guy, really helpful and has made an absolutely massive difference to our jumping. He has even offered to help us warm up at Badminton!

Also had one off lessons with Spencer Wilton, Harry Meade and probably several others who haven't done anything to stick in my head!


----------



## JFTDWS (1 May 2014)

Zerotolerance said:



			John Whitaker (worth it to see him ride your horse even though he didn't say much, lol)
		
Click to expand...

I've always wanted to see WFP ride Fergus.

Nothing to do with his riding, just because I think it would be an amusing picture - Mr super-tall and Mr Midget-pony!


----------



## Jo C (1 May 2014)

I used to have regular lessons with Katie Jerram, really really enjoyed them but she used to make me work!


----------



## spacefaer (1 May 2014)

Can't remember them all but here goes:

From ages ago - Herr Franz Rochowansky and Lorna Johnstone - famous in their day!

Jumping:
Dick Stillwell - rude, eccentric, brilliant
Leslie Law - very cool
Steve Hadley - hard for an event rider to get pure sj, but useful
Ian Sillitch (USA GP rider) - the best - inspirational!
Lucinda Green - waste of money for me
Anna Hilton - also probably a better rider than trainer
Ros Bevan (owned Horton Point) very good, patient

Dressage:
The Talland lot - Molly Sivewright, Pammy Hutton, Adam Kemp, Gerry Sinnott
Conrad Schumacher - fabulous
Isobel Wessells - great if she likes your horse
Damian Hallam - great if he likes your horse

there are more but can't remember them instantly

Person I would go back to in an instant - Ian Sillitch - trained on his horses at his yard in Virginia and revolutionised my riding in a fortnight - it's lasted 20 years


----------



## cptrayes (1 May 2014)

Geoff Billington, sometimes hard to ride for the laughing, he's such a comedian.

I sit with Ferdi Eilberg sometimes while my friend pays him to teach her. Very interesting too.

Had a course with a top 70s 80s show jumper who will have to stay nameless. Complete disaster! Got my money back, it was so bad.


----------



## NZJenny (1 May 2014)

Had a dressage lesson with Mark Todd and watched him give a jumping lesson.  Nice guy, great rider but not such a good teacher.


----------



## lucemoose (2 May 2014)

Whilst in NZ I've had a clinic with George Morris and a series of lessons with Lizzie Brown, I'm so lucky!


----------



## AnyChance (2 May 2014)

My name dropping includes 
Yogi Breisner
Stephen Clarke
Gareth Hughes
Richard Davison (really nice bloke)
Pammy Hutton
Adam kemp
Rob Hoekstra

All great experiences


----------



## AnyChance (2 May 2014)

ihatework said:



			To be brutally honest, I find it far more constructive to find a really good local trainer who you can afford to go to on a regular basis and who 'gets' you and your horse and helps you to develop. Finding one of those is far more difficult than it might first seem, especially when you are looking to move forwards from the basics.
		
Click to expand...

Very True,
When you find one keep hold of them.
I was lucky to find one and she has been fabulous with me over the years and her persistence in trying to teach me the basics and more helped me go up the levels with my old horse. Her great personality, reliability, patience and belief in people and horses is to me invaluable and of course she is local...bonus!


----------



## HeresHoping (2 May 2014)

Gosh, in the dim and distant past (use a telescope it's so far away)

Lady Mary Rose Williams
Bruce Davidson
Lucinda Green
Elaine Straker
Karen Dixon
Mark Todd (for me, he was not the greatest of teachers)

More recently
Lionel Dunning (RIP) - he was all right if you had a horse that was not a complete baby but by lesson 4 I realised we weren't going to learn anything new or improve further.  However, he did help me get my KWPN mare, who just could not deal with anything under a jump of any shape or form, feeling quite confident towards the end.  

John Thelwall - I lurve him.  In the few lessons I have had with him I have learned so much.  He fully accepts that once I was quite ok on a horse, had a long break, and now am old and completely incompetent (the brain knows what's supposed to happen, how and when but the body just doesn't respond) and builds it in.

And in accordance with the above about a local trainer (JT is quite local), I have (had - horse broken) stressage lessons with Emma Openshaw who has ridden at GP and trained under Isobel Wessels amongst others.  I would not swap her for the world.  Her holistic approach is simply the best I have ever come across and I have never not come away without feeling a) I've achieved something; b) I have plenty of homework; and c) I've understood everything that she has asked me to do.


----------



## Heidi1 (2 May 2014)

Won a weekend with the late Kenneth Clawson, took my ex-racer and had a fantastic time, also same weekend had lessons with Tracey Robinson and JP Sheffield, all very good, came away shattered, 4lbs lighter and happy, my horse was a star.  Have had a lesson with Ollie Townend and he was brilliant, very professional and nice with it.  Would love to have a lesson with Carl Hester or Charlotte.


----------



## Auslander (2 May 2014)

spacefaer said:



			Dick Stillwell - rude, eccentric, brilliant
		
Click to expand...

Weirdly - I remember the horse you were riding in one of Dicks lessons - mainly because he called it a Hereford cow (Leo!). Can't for the life if me remember who I was riding though!


----------



## spacefaer (2 May 2014)

Auslander said:



			Weirdly - I remember the horse you were riding in one of Dicks lessons - mainly because he called it a Hereford cow (Leo!). Can't for the life if me remember who I was riding though!
		
Click to expand...

That's impressive!  I couldn't have told you that -he was a sluggish holsteiner that had no mouth and therefore limited brakes -jumped though. ...

I have a mental image of you on a bay horse -wouldn't have been Richard would it? ?


----------



## Swirlymurphy (2 May 2014)

spacefaer said:



			Person I would go back to in an instant - Ian Sillitch - trained on his horses at his yard in Virginia and revolutionised my riding in a fortnight - it's lasted 20 years 

Click to expand...

I used to work for Ian when he was based in Hay on Wye in the early '80s.  A great guy


----------



## Old Bat (2 May 2014)

"Also had lessons for donkeys years from John Smart, not a famous name perhaps, but great for giving you confidence."

Wow, that brings back memories! I had two courses of lessons from John on Friday evenings back in the seventies on a wicked little riding school pony that could drop a shoulder so quickly at the last minute he even took John by surprise, poor bloke had to lift poles off me more than once!

Amy has had one xc lesson from Blyth Tait, a couple from Bill Levett and some arena lessons from Bill as well. Will hopefully return to bill at the end of his season, he was doing a great job with her and her young horse.


----------



## Auslander (2 May 2014)

spacefaer said:



			That's impressive!  I couldn't have told you that -he was a sluggish holsteiner that had no mouth and therefore limited brakes -jumped though. ...

I have a mental image of you on a bay horse -wouldn't have been Richard would it? ?
		
Click to expand...

Probably was actually. I don't remember getting the sharp end of Dicks tongue, so I was probably swanning around on something decent!


----------



## Twiglet (2 May 2014)

Had lessons with Paul Hayler years ago...liked his style but found his focus to the lesson somewhat lacking. 

Past couple of years have been training with Nick Gauntlett who has been fantastic, and changed how I approached things on the flat and over jumps.


----------



## EventingMum (2 May 2014)

spacefaer said:



			Dick Stillwell - rude, eccentric, brilliant
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, he scared the living daylights out of me as a teenager in the late 70's as I'd heard his sarcastic put downs used on others at the clinics he did up here in Scotland. He told one established rider who kept carrying his hands low to go outside if he wanted to play with himself and come back when he was finished and told another young rather skinny lad his legs were as ineffective as two straws hanging out a hayloft :eek3:  Fortunately he liked my horse and I learnt loads that I still remember and use today.

Few big names ventured up to Scotland in those days so I didn't have many opportunities to be taught by famous names - I did do a clinic with Lionel Dunning but he didn't really "get" my little 15hh horse and asked if I was really sure we had qualified to go to the Foxhunter final at HOYS :frown3:

At PC camp each year we had Audrey Horn (Lady Townley) - maybe not famous as such but taught me so much.

Nowadays I think there are many more opportunities to have training famous names, my son has had lessons from:

Christopher Bartle -  excellent and very encouraging
Blyth Tait - fab xc lesson
Jennie Loriston Clarke - not very approachable
Geoff Billington - depends on the day, some great lessons and a couple of truely awful ones so stopped going to him.
Kenneth Clawson - excellent
Spencer Wilton - rude and sarcastic
William Funnell - not very inspiring at all
Alan Fazakerley - helpful and approachable
John Ledingham - excellent
to name some.

Sometimes a big name can give you a lightbulb moment but generally I feel more regular lessons with someone accessible is better - son has had great help from Andrew Hamilton, David Gatherer, Jill Grant and Les Smith who may not be famous but are well known up here!


----------



## Kikke (2 May 2014)

Anky van Grunsven, growing up in Holland very close to her yard in Erp. I was only 13-14.


----------



## angelish (2 May 2014)

FigJam said:



			Now see, I would call those two "top riders" rather than famous, as you don't see them in magazines/interviewed at events for tv etc?  Had lessons with both and as everyone on here knows, really rate DG training.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Was lucky enough to win a lesson with Ian Stark thanks to Horse mag and that was really good.  Would like to have another with him, but can't really afford him at £65-ish per lesson when there have been clinics advertised.   He taught me all about kicking on after fences so have him to thank for our intros at the start of the year with no time faults! 

Also had a lesson with Jeanette Brakewell at the start of this year and thought she was brilliant.  Would love a flatwork lesson with her as she had some really good pointers that made a big difference in only a small time. 

Had a lesson with Caroline Powell this year also who was good and was kind enough to bring along a jump saddle to her next set of lessons (which I wasn't at!  ) that she wanted me to try to prove something she'd told me about my GP saddle (at the time) affecting my jump position, I thought that was really thoughtful and I totally didn't expect it!  Feel bad not being on the next lesson...!

Would love lessons with Mark Todd, Matt Ryan, Ollie Townend, Lucinda Green, Yogi Breisner if there were ever any near me/affordable! 

Click to expand...

how far up north are you ?
lucinda green coming up 28th may , either to henerside park or more than likely titlington tdc 
pm me for the details if your interested 

i'm thinking of going to the lucinda green training although have heard mixed reports about them and its £65 so has to be 100% worth it for me to part with that amount of hard earned cash 

i had a lesson of Pammy Hutton last week , it was brilliant and i learned loads although she was a hard tasks master and didn't mice her words 
can't wait til she's back in september for more


----------



## Auslander (2 May 2014)

EventingMum said:



			Absolutely, he scared the living daylights out of me as a teenager in the late 70's as I'd heard his sarcastic put downs used on others at the clinics he did up here in Scotland. He told one established rider who kept carrying his hands low to go outside if he wanted to play with himself and come back when he was finished
		
Click to expand...

Reminds me of a classic Marietta Fox-Pitt moment. We were all hacking out, and as we passed the pub, with loads of people sitting outside drinking, she bellowed "Get your hands forward - no-one wants to see a gel scratching her bush like a monkey". Thankfully she wasn't bellowing at me, but I still remember the stunned silence, and the sniggering..


----------



## buddylove (2 May 2014)

Auslander said:



			Reminds me of a classic Marietta Fox-Pitt moment. We were all hacking out, and as we passed the pub, with loads of people sitting outside drinking, she bellowed "Get your hands forward - no-one wants to see a gel scratching her bush like a monkey". Thankfully she wasn't bellowing at me, but I still remember the stunned silence, and the sniggering..
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!!


----------



## nibbles360 (12 May 2014)

Had a clinic with Christian Ahlmann once!


----------



## RachelFerd (12 May 2014)

When I was younger, at home in Gloucestershire had lessons with;

Paul Tapner
Polly Gundry
Adam Kemp
Angela Tucker
Matt Frost

Paul and Polly did a lot of our pony club instruction - both were kind fo event team instructors for a while. Polly was brilliant - she brought her knowledge of both eventing and point to pointing together and was just a really positive helpful instructor who could get you jumping big technical exercises with ease.

Matt Frost was based on our livery yard for a long time, so had regular lessons with him for a while - don't think he loved our big ugly ISH, but he was helpful. I would probably say that I gained more from the limited Adam Kemp lessons that I had.

More recently I have had lessons with Phoebe Buckley and Sharon Hunt, both of whom have been very interesting and given me plenty of useful advice.

I love having lessons with different people and am quite happy to pick the best of the advice I am given from each person. Wish I was able to find someone really good that could travel to me for regular lessons, but not easy to find that!


----------



## HeresHoping (12 May 2014)

RachelFerd said:



			I love having lessons with different people and am quite happy to pick the best of the advice I am given from each person. Wish I was able to find someone really good that could travel to me for regular lessons, but not easy to find that!
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried John Thelwall?  He's not everyone's cup of tea and is a straight bat (says it like it is; and if you don't try, he walks off until you are prepared to do it) but I really loved lessons with him.  I rode a baby for a few of them who had unfortunately been taught to 'look pretty' without much forward movement and not a lot of balance.  He had me riding with all sorts of different weight distributions and it made a huge difference, gradually bringing everything back to the centre.  When the little whatsit decided he was a bit full of himself and stuck his head between his knees, which JT knew would petrify me as my last horse was prone to this and tried to kill me on a regular basis with repeated handstands of two minute duration, JT yelled 'Boot the little b*st**d' at the top of his voice.  I got such a shock I did and the horse got such a shock he stopped.  I've never had a panic about a bronc again.  I loved his jumping lessons.  Everything he said worked for me.


----------



## RachelFerd (12 May 2014)

HeresHoping - no I haven't had lessons with John Thelwall. Where exactly is he based, and will he travel to my yard (we have a 25x50m arena and full set of showjumps)? I have had a few lessons with John Adams who does a monthly monday afternoon clinic at our yard, but monday afternoon is quite inconvenient for me. Have also had a few very good lessons with local showjumper Phil Spivey, but he is very busy most of the summer with his own string.

I would love to find someone who can do the full overview of dressage and jumping rather than a bit of this from one, and a bit of that from the other. I have to be very careful who I have dressage lessons with on my current horse as he is highly over-reactive about some things and cannot be bossed around at all else all toys come out the pram and he will sulk for days....


----------



## HeresHoping (12 May 2014)

He's based just outside Huntingdon, so would have thought that he would travel that way.  He goes down to Sussex about once a fortnight.  He was an eventer but showjumped a fair bit, too. He does the As I See It event reviews with Patrick Latham.  Do you have Facebook?  He's probably easiest to contact that way.  If not, I'll p.m. you his number.


----------



## chestnut cob (12 May 2014)

Having seen him on TV yesterday, I can now say yes I had a lesson with someone famous 

I had a XC session with Andrew Heffernan up at Somerford Park a few weeks ago.  I can understand why a lot of people don't like his teaching style, but I thought he was great.  I wouldn't have wanted to be on a horse that didn't jump well but thankfully mine is bold and genuine.  We started the lesson with me saying I wanted to do some BE80s and him looking at me like I'd gone out (horse is basically an overgrown Connie, not much to look at, big head, short neck and I think he thought "oh god, what a numpty").  After 15 mins he told me I was wasting my time, his time and the horse's time preparing for 80s when we should be doing 90s, and he wouldn't have been surprised if I'd already done some 100s.  I got loads out of the session and would go back for more XC and for SJ if I was closer to Somerford.  What I really liked about his teaching was that before every set of fences, he made me explain how I planned to ride them and why, when and where I would adjust the canter etc.  If he thought I was wrong, he told me why and what he would do.  Really made me think about what I was doing and analyse it all much more.  Worked a lot on my position (sit back more!).  I knew when I'd done something wrong, but equally knew when it was right too.

I also had a session from Ben Hobday last year, but he's not so famous!

My normal lessons are from my YO who is a BHSAI, rode on GB pony teams in the Europeans, and ridden recently at BE Int.  She teaches me for flat and SJ, and the occasional XC session if it's at a local course.  I'm another one who prefers someone who can give me an overview of everything because the issues I get in DR (e.g., tending to stifle the canter so it looks pretty but doesn't really power through) translate into my SJ (not getting a big or powerful enough canter, so getting iffy jumps).


----------

